# Scroungers Guide To "The Stealth Cabinet" - Lots of Pics



## SensiStan (Apr 14, 2010)

Are you Poor? Do You Like Pot ? Can You Not Get Pot Because You Are Poor ? Do You think that to be able to grow pot you need a big pile of cash for lots of fancy equipment ? 

WRONG !!

HI , I'm SensiStan and im here today to tell YOU, the reader, Just How affordable it is to grow your own pot, So If you have it roll it. And stay tuned for one of the most efficient, cost effective grow rooms you will ever see  

After Following these easy instructions you could be growing your own pot, stealthily and cheaply in your own home, this means no more dealers, no more scum, and no more money problems 

PS , the cheesey infomercial swing this post .... Totally Intentional


----------



## 9oh4 (Apr 14, 2010)

wheres it at?


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 14, 2010)

OK, I said this was the scroungers guide, this means scrounging will be involved. However please do bear in mind NOTHING in life is free, so all of you potheads out there UNFORTUNATELY you will have to spend SOME cash. If youre smart enough you can usually scrounge the spare wood freely from somewhere, just open your eyes Dumpsters / Skips , Behind Industrial Estates , The Pallets Left over behind Shopping Centres, Old Doors Left For the trash Etc Etc Etc, There are more sources for ample scrap wood than i can write in this post .

NEXT : 

Find Some Screws and Some sort of Wood Adheisive, Make some measurements ( These will be unique to youre situation/conditions) Cut to size and bang together the wood,and fix with adheisive and screws, Ensuring that youre structure is now the correct size for what you plan to grow and also that it is Airtight.

Congrats, You now have the Outlines Of a Beautiful Thing.

Reflection : YOU CAN BOOST THE EFFICIENCY OF YOUR LIGHTS BY 10% with the proper reflective materials.

Now you will Need reflective Mylar or Reflective white plastic

Being a scrounger i Managed to scrounge some 1/8" mylar coated polystyrene sheets (Normally used for Floor Insulation ... But what the hell - It works ) Line the inside of your growroom with said material, if you have any heat resistant reflective tape it will come in useful now. I actually went and bought some as it was UN-Scroungeable - HAHA

Ventilation : 

Most bathroom exctractors move over 100 cfm, if you dismantle them you will find (LO AND BEHOLD) they are generally made from a small inline fan that can move over 100 CFM - Perfect for my little grow area 

By Using a passive intake you can maintain a negative pressure, i have no idea how to make a carbon filter so i just bought one, although with a little research i'm told theyre very easy to make for pennies 

And so for a total cost of £32 GBP, I have built this ... 































The Slapdash attitude of my thread is for the entertainment of the reader, PLEASE everybody you must know that this is the product of months of research dont think just by nailing some wood together and putting lights inside you will have a growroom as youre more likely to get a fire. Please follow all/any safety precautions as the use of power tools WILL be required . I DO NOT advocate the stealing of materials, just the scrounging of products that have been abandoned before their time. 

One Last Note , Clean anything you pick up before using it in your growroom, the last thing you want is to bring pollens, bugs and bacteria back into your home / area you want to grow in . 

As you can all see I'm far from done, any advice would be helpful as this is my first grow , so stay tuned for more budget growing adventures


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 14, 2010)

Damn how do i post pics anyone ? <br>


----------



## alexonfire (Apr 14, 2010)

Either post it in an album and save the file location and post it with this button




. Or just add it in the attachments


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry All, Had a stoner moment, here are the pics i tried to post erlier:


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 14, 2010)

alexonfire said:


> Either post it in an album and save the file location and post it with this button
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate


----------



## alexonfire (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for putting up the pics, What fan and what type of light do you have in there? Is that also a DIY carbon filter? Looks like a good setup!


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 14, 2010)

alexonfire said:


> Thanks for putting up the pics, What fan and what type of light do you have in there? Is that also a DIY carbon filter? Looks like a good setup!


Hey thanks Alex, 

I Have a 110 CFM bathroom extractor Fan, the lights in there for now are for demonstration purposes, on the 23rd (PAYDAY ) I will be buying a 250w Mixed Spectrum (Blue and Red) HID giving me 26000 lumens for my 2 plants. 

I Will be growing Barneys Farm - Blue Cheese as i need rather small stocky high yielders 

The carbon filter is a cheap new form of carbon filter that utilises activated carbon impregnated fibres for a larger surface area for the smelly air to pass through


----------



## Essex (Apr 14, 2010)

nice little cabnet, should go well with 250w hid!


----------



## joshrose54 (Apr 14, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Hey thanks Alex,
> 
> I Have a 110 CFM bathroom extractor Fan, the lights in there for now are for demonstration purposes, on the 23rd (PAYDAY ) I will be buying a 250w Mixed Spectrum (Blue and Red) HID giving me 26000 lumens for my 2 plants.
> 
> ...


Can you give me a link(or name) to that filter, been trying to find one but don't really wan't to spend upwards of £40


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 14, 2010)

Essex said:


> nice little cabnet, should go well with 250w hid!



Thanks for the suppourt, stay tuned as i expect great things from this budget beauty


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 14, 2010)

joshrose54 said:


> Can you give me a link(or name) to that filter, been trying to find one but don't really wan't to spend upwards of £40


Hey Josh, 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ODORSOK-LIGHT-WEIGHT-CARBON-AIR-FILTER-100MM-4_W0QQitemZ360238459959QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item53dfe2ac37

Its called an ODORSOK


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Sensi, Do you know of anyplace I can get a good deal on ice cubes in Alaska? I'll take 100gross.  What a great opening post. I'm subscribed. Besides maybe you'll have some good ideas for me to keep my costs down on my grow.

+scribed +rep (for making me laugh)

peace


Oh BTW, check out https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon.html

It's the hot ticket for DIY Carbon Filters. I bought the parts. Pencil cups cost $10 and a jar of activated carbon from the pet store $8 and a stocking from my wife's drawer. I haven't built it yet, but I've seen 2 grows where they are happily being used (one not so happy because he liked the smell and misses it).

Also the large pencil cup is 4" which works well with most ventilation setups.


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 15, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey Sensi, Do you know of anyplace I can get a good deal on ice cubes in Alaska? I'll take 100gross.  What a great opening post. I'm subscribed. Besides maybe you'll have some good ideas for me to keep my costs down on my grow.
> 
> +scribed +rep (for making me laugh)
> 
> ...


Hey Gamber  thanks for your input, i was actually going to give you loads of praise for an excellent job on your cab last night but i got sidetracked getting my thread up and running.... Stan Sorry 

Also no ice in alaska this time of year although i do have a guy in Arabia doing bags of sand "Dirt Cheap" ...as it were haha 

I LOOOVE your carbon filter design, i had no idea ladies clothing was so versatile  i'll be down the uk version of Walmart (Asda) very soon to investigate  + rep for a great design. 

Now... off to post on your thread . Between Me, U and EvilMunkee i think we have this cabinet idea pretty well planned out haha .... imagine if we were all put in a room and told to build a cab ....


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 15, 2010)

No way man...you get the 3 of us in a room and we will

*Rule The World!

*Ok in our dreams. 

Now don't be giving me no credit for that filter. That guy knows WAY more about weed than I do.  I haven't even put it together yet. hehe

Hey don't forget to give me that praise...no more stoner moments for you dude! 

peace


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 16, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> No way man...you get the 3 of us in a room and we will
> 
> *Rule The World!
> 
> ...


OOPS, i realise now that you have some ill gotten + rep . i have just said + rep on your thread but cant give u any bcuz i did last night. in my mind balance has been restored. 

i have just found an old ak48 seed so iv thrown it in some soil just for a laugh to see if anything happens. it can be my pet project until my lights arrive and i get the real show on the road 

also in answer to your last post.... i think people might just find 3 semi concious stoners amongst the wreckage. one of us would be bound to bring some weed along


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 16, 2010)

> "_i think people might just find 3 semi concious stoners amongst the wreckage. one of us would be bound to bring some weed along  "_


*I certainly hope so!!!*

Hey guys,
Thanks for the props! ...nice to be included.

SS,
Well, I finally made it by to say hello. I have been absolutely covered up over here but decided to come in a little early to check this out.
Cool thread dude! Gets a 5 star from me and +rep
I can't wait to see the rest. Keep it comin.

Got a couple updates in today and you won't believe how they have changed since the last one, so swing by to see if you can find a few minutes.
Great job so far bro

I'm 'scribed so I'll be back. 
_munk_


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 16, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> *I certainly hope so!!!*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Thanks for the props! ...nice to be included.
> ...


_*Crap!*_
Looks like I gotta spread some more first. I owe you a rep


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 16, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> _*Crap!*_
> Looks like I gotta spread some more first. I owe you a rep


Heh thats ok i tried to give you more too but apparently i have to share too lol


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 16, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Heh thats ok i tried to give you more too but apparently i have to share too lol


Damn, everyone found out we're actually all a bunch of losers!  I can't give no more rep either. Better start trolling around, huh?


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 17, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Damn, everyone found out we're actually all a bunch of losers!  I can't give no more rep either. Better start trolling around, huh?


Haha we should really spread some love around the forum, im sure there are many more cabinet grows with their own spin to the idea  

as for me, i painted all surfaces that arent mylar coated with white paint today just to maximise light in my growroom as i will be ordering my 250w HID on friday  along with my Canna Vega and Flores organic nutrients  , RH/Thermometer and of course the main event : 5 Feminised Barneys Farm Blue Cheese Seeds 

I also dropped an old AK48 seed in some soil last night, it might be too early to tell but i do believe i saw a tiny little root thismorning so heres hoping


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 19, 2010)

OK, i know i said i was going to be buying a HID from the start, i lied, Being broke i am actually thinking of getting a 300w Veg CFL too start my plants with for the first month.

Heres my question to RIU : 

If i start my babies with a big 18000 lumen blue spectrum cfl and then move on to a HID for flowering will my yield be any different compared to vegging under a MH and moving on to a HPS for flowering. 

Any help will be much appreciated .


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 21, 2010)

I too am trying to cut costs down but I still wanted to go HID. You don't have to go fancy electronic ballasts to start out with. I bought a standard 250W MH Ballast kit at http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/metal-halide-ballast-kits-c-357_250.html for $49 along with the 250WMH Bulb from Lowes for $26. The ballast kit is just a mounting bracket coil and ignitor and the wiring is a piece of cake. You just buy a short extension cord, cut the female end off and hook it up and you are done.

Just keep the coil outside the grow space for temp control. Now with HID, you also have to factor variable cost too:

(HID Watts - CFL Watts) / 1000W * (<hours per day> * 30 days/month) * ($/KWh in your area)

will give you the difference in monthly electrical costs too.

Remember to use actual CFL Watts. If that 300W CFL actually pulls 300W, it will be cheaper to run the 250W MH on a monthly basis. I run 24hrs and my avg rate is $0.20/kwh. (250 - 300) / 1000 * 24 * 30 * $0.2 = $7.20/month savings running 250W vs. 300W.

Okay I may be rambling. Both my journals are currently all messed up with someone else pictures so I don't want to touch anything until Admin fixes it. So I thought I'd go trolling instead. 

peace


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 23, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> OK, i know i said i was going to be buying a HID from the start, i lied, Being broke i am actually thinking of getting a 300w Veg CFL too start my plants with for the first month.
> 
> Heres my question to RIU :
> 
> ...


Hey SS,
I think the yield may be less but IDK how much. Still, 18,000L is a lot of light and I am sure it would have a respectable yield. 
They don't need intense light the first couple of weeks anyway.
If the lower initial cost allows you to get better light sooner, then I would go for it.


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, first all thanks to any1 who helped me out in my initial days of fine tuning my growroom much appreciated. 

Now the main event, all lights, nutrients seeds and other essentials have been ordered. So early next week this grow oficially starts, germination (with some luck) is tomorrow. 

I Will be growing Barneys Farm - Blue Cheese as i need a VERY short high yielder with a connoseur quality smoke. Remeber kids, my game is Quality over Quantity and i only believe in growing for personal use.

My grow will be 100% Organic as organically grown bud is much better tasting with less harsh chemicals and by-products (even after flushing). So i am going to be using Bio Bizz Light Mix Soil. And the Nutrients will be BioCanna Vega, Flores and bloom. All of these are 100% organic and come VERY highly rated.

PH Control = Litmus paper and Garden lime [KEEP IT SIMPLE!!]
1 x Oscillating Fan For Inside. 
1 x 20w 30Db 110cfm 100mm Bathroom Fan connected to my filter shown previously.
1 x Thermometer/RH Meter combo thing.

I Will be starting the plants and vegging them with a 300w 18k lumen Blue Spectrum CFL and later moving on to a 250w HPS for flowering.

Any comments are most welcome this is my first grow after all but i like to think iv got everything covered  

Pics to come very soon.

-SensiStan


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 23, 2010)

Oooh...Christmas time is soon approaching. God I love the FedEx guy!! (did I just say that out load???)


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 23, 2010)

This is christmas for me  cant wait man.


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 24, 2010)

Just started setting all my timers up and regulating temperature by programming a digital timer to turn on my extractor every few minutes , for a few minutes . By far the most tedious part for me so far. 

The Seeds Arrived today too so im gna start germinating tonight  il post a couple pics of what method im using etc  

All i can say for now is the air movement in my cabinet is fantastic way better than i expected , later i will post pics of the work i did today ie mounting the oscillating fan (that i have stripped down to all but the motor and fan blades  ) and hanging chains for my lights (which arrive soon  ) 

I also smell of bleach from scrubbing the place where my cabinet will go all morning, i wanna keep things nice and hygenic for the babies


----------



## SensiStan (Apr 26, 2010)

OooooooK So, i got my seeds and germinated them over the weekend  there should be pics in the next couple days as i have now put them in my organic soil mix thismorning ..... now just waiting for leaves  i imagine my first set of cotyledon (baby leaves) will appear tomorrow or wednesday which is good beacuse my lights are late (not pleased as my nutes are in that box too) 

Until then .....


----------



## jsgamber (May 1, 2010)

Hmmmm....26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 1 or "a", "couple", *"several"*, "more than several", etc. 

Dude you're late with your pics!!! 

Come check my stuff out. We got to get our journals bumped up to the top and keep 'em there!

peace


----------



## SensiStan (May 2, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hmmmm....26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 1 or "a", "couple", *"several"*, "more than several", etc.
> 
> Dude you're late with your pics!!!
> 
> ...


haha been so busy now that im looking after young plants and working (and getting baked inbetween) haha theyre 1 week and 1 day old from seed il put some pics up tonight after i give them ther new pots and their first 1/2 strength nutes


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 2, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> haha been so busy now that im looking after young plants and working (and getting baked inbetween) haha theyre 1 week and 1 day old from seed il put some pics up tonight after i give them ther new pots and their first 1/2 strength nutes


Hey there SS,
Glad you're finally growin for real. 
You make the BC sound pretty good....sort of what I am looking for. I have never looked at it before. Ahhhhh.....so many strains, so little time! Can't wait to see some *pics* of them. 
Keep it up bud.......I'm pullin for ya.


----------



## SensiStan (May 2, 2010)

Ok, as promised ... my girls 

4 x healthy blue cheese seedlings (1 seed was bad and didnt germinate)

You may also notice the blinding giant cfl i have in there (it hurts the eyes to be in there for too long he he he)  

Temperatures are holding constant although i know i could do with more humidity if any1 has suggestions im all ears on that front  
Soon to be giving the girls their first batch of 1/4 strength nutes in the next few days and after that there will be a weekly update to show the explosive growth i expect  
The camera really doesent do my light any justice iv gotta say im impressed , my eyes burn every time i look in my growroom , also you may notice signs of good root growth. these plants are 1 week from seed and already escaping their peat pots . Go Cheese GO !


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 2, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Ok, as promised ... my girls
> 
> 4 x healthy blue cheese seedlings (1 seed was bad and didnt germinate)
> 
> ...


Hey there SS,
That's what I wanted to see! 4 beautiful girls! Those BC look really healthy.
Congrats on getting it up and runnin. Looks like you're off to a great start. 
For humidity you can use the old wet towel trick. It may be enough to get you through veg and into bloom where it is not as important. Your 40% should be about right for flowering.


----------



## SensiStan (May 2, 2010)

hey thanks for the quick reply, wet cloth sounds like a plan , i need to change the direction of my outbound hot air while i'm in there it seems to be stagnating somewhere along the line causing a heat build up in the cupboard (my growroom is a box in a cupboard) 

oh well... we grow and learn


----------



## jsgamber (May 3, 2010)

You and I both have to solve humidity. Here's one DIY solution I found *http://www.instructables.com/id/Evaporative-Humidifier/* . I'm also looking into ultrasonic foggers but the cheapest I can find is $24 and I'm not yet sure how much volume it produces for what I need. Meaning, do I need one for the whole cabinet or will one only work in a chamber?

I happen to have the parts for the first (we have cats) so I'll try that first and see what it does (ghetto style, gotta keep it cheap).

Thanks for the pics. Looks great!! Now gotta go post my pics.

peace


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 3, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> hey thanks for the quick reply, wet cloth sounds like a plan , i need to change the direction of my outbound hot air while i'm in there it seems to be stagnating somewhere along the line causing a heat build up in the cupboard (my growroom is a box in a cupboard)
> 
> oh well... we grow and learn





jsgamber said:


> You and I both have to solve humidity. Here's one DIY solution I found *http://www.instructables.com/id/Evaporative-Humidifier/* . I'm also looking into ultrasonic foggers but the cheapest I can find is $24 and I'm not yet sure how much volume it produces for what I need. Meaning, do I need one for the whole cabinet or will one only work in a chamber?
> 
> I happen to have the parts for the first (we have cats) so I'll try that first and see what it does (ghetto style, gotta keep it cheap).
> 
> ...


Hey SS & js,
Cool site there js. A lot of good DIYs. I'll have to keep that link.

SS, 
If you increase your RH, don't forget about where it goes when it leaves the grow space. If you have a place to dump it that's great. A heads up though...It is not usually a good idea to expose furniture or millwork to high RH. It can cause a lot of problems with the wood and I am assuming your cupboard is wood. I may be speaking out of turn here but it is just something to watch for.


----------



## BIG KUSH DADDY (May 3, 2010)

Thanks SensiStan
there is alot of DIY info in here at a price even i can afford


----------



## SensiStan (May 3, 2010)

The Most money i spent in one go was on my light - £34.95 + £5.99 for a socket 

http://www.basementlighting.com/ - My one stop happy place  

but like i constantly say improvise , make something outta nothing - and spend as little as possible without sacrificing quality


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## SensiStan (May 3, 2010)

Hooray, people are interested in my illegal activites  thanks SICC


----------



## SensiStan (May 3, 2010)

Ok, seeing as my nutes are 100% organic (decayed plant extract). and also seeing as im damn impatient, i have gone ahead and put my biggest seedling[her roots were escaping the pot] into a bigger pot and fed her some nutrients. im hoping like hell i will notice a marked improvement in her growth compared to the other 3 in which case time to repot and feed them all. At least this way if i screw up its only 1 plant i will be screwing up. I have named her Mary-Jane-Labrat i will be back on tomorrow to tell you all if she survived the night in the mean time heres a pic


----------



## jsgamber (May 3, 2010)

Speaking of quality, Duck tape is useless where ever heat is involved!! I'm falling in live with this Aluminum Tape. Not only does it stay stuck in heat, it's not that hard to remove!

So far 90% of my engineering failures has been due to duck tape. So for all you DIYers out there, Duck tape is NOT a way to save money.

 End of Public Service Announcement 

Hijack time. Check out my rez build and my ladies, yes both threads are updated!!  Hopefully more detailed pics of the girls later tonight.

peace


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 6, 2010)

Hey SS,
What happened with MJLebrat? Did she make it ok? How are the others doin? The suspense is killin me!


----------



## SensiStan (May 6, 2010)

Well, i was being extra cautious and i left it for a few days. Here are the results : 

The plant that i fed the Bio Vega half strength solution has shown a very noticable jump in size since, in fact since monday it has almost doubled in size  i have nothing but good things to say for BIOCANNA and their magic medicine for plants  

Next up the plants in general. I have to say the REALLY are holding true to their thoroughbred indica genes as theyve been growing wider and wider and i havent noticed ANY gain in height  there was bound to be some but not very noticable.the stemms on all 4 girls are starting to harden up and become woody and solid ,probably cuz they have a circulation fan running 24/7. I have also this evening added a bowl of wwater in front of my fan to boost humidity levels, update on how that goes on my next post 

12 days ago i put dry seeds between moist paper towels, now look what i have 

The plant that has grown fastest is in the biggest pot, tell me if you see the difference


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2010)

Nice SS, the babies look great


----------



## SensiStan (May 8, 2010)

Ok, im back with more news  i will be moving the smaller plants into their veg pots tonight as i think their growth is being slowed by the small pots . iv noticed theyre starting to grow faster now theyre getting nutes so tonight is the night they move .

The test plant is doing best of all there is a pic below, mainly because she has more root space and she's been on the nutes longer, AND she was the best plant out of 4 to start with  

Ive also invented mini reflectors for the plants as i was bored 

My humidity issues are now OK aswell  .... things are going well


----------



## SensiStan (May 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4129899]Nice SS, the babies look great [/QUOTE]

Thanks for stoppin by SICC , iv been checking out some of your grows too lovin the purple kush


----------



## SensiStan (May 9, 2010)

I have recently learned about a new technique that promotes explosive growth with plants in a soil medium. I feel compelled to try it. The thread i found it on is availiable HERE , along with this technique there is a WEALTH of information for any soil growers out there along with many growing tips in general. As i am a relatively new grower i will be trying the technique on 2 plants 1) to make sure that if i do it wrong i wont be destroying my entire crop and 2) because i want to prove this technique as a godsend for all soil growers wanting to bring the true potential of their plants to bear. 

So Props to Riddleme who showed me this trick, i think its only fair i prove that it works. I will post an update on growth with pics on wednesday when i start the "Making it Rain" Technique - im just waiting for all my soil to dry to within an acceptable level


----------



## "SICC" (May 9, 2010)

Sounds like a plan man, your babies are growing fast!


----------



## riddleme (May 10, 2010)

Scribed

first side by side test for my method, I'm stoked to see how it turns out

PS you do not have to wait to make it rain, mother nature doesn't


----------



## Bud000420 (May 10, 2010)

this is one of coolest budget builds ever, i dont post much at all but i will be scribed. keep up the good work. budout.


----------



## bigman4270 (May 10, 2010)

Hey Sensi, Definately sub'ed for this that side by side. I was one of the people in his class he talks about in his threads and I would liketo see how it comes out.

Peace

Big


----------



## SensiStan (May 10, 2010)

Ok, so since moving my girls into new ,more spacious pots they have MORE THAN doubled in size ( this also could be attributed to nutes theyve recieved half strength nutes once since being repotted and they seem to love it  ) so once again .... 

GO CHEESE GO! HAHA 

I did start making it rain for one of my girls thismorning and shes sucking up the water like she's never seen the stuff before  soon as i get my other girl into a bigger pot with some drainage it will start raining for her aswell . I will say the first plant i have started this technique with was already slightly bigger than the rest but not my much. 

I dont think there is much more to say , just compare the girls to my last lot of pics on day 15 and see how fast theyre growing .

PIC 1 - The first subject of my "Making It Rain" Experiment
PIC 2 - The Next in line for the treatment, once i get her in a pot that has drainage. 
PIC 3 - one of the girls in her new pot
PIC 4 - another girl in her new pot
PIC 5 - Family Photo


----------



## SensiStan (May 10, 2010)

> Sounds like a plan man, your babies are growing fast!


Thanks SICC , good to know i have an experienced guy watching 



> Scribed
> 
> first side by side test for my method, I'm stoked to see how it turns out
> 
> PS you do not have to wait to make it rain, mother nature doesn't


I thought it might prove interesting for you Riddlme 



> this is one of coolest budget builds ever, i dont post much at all but i will be scribed. keep up the good work. budout.


Hey bud thanks for stopping by, if you need any ideas on how to grow quality pot on the cheap dont be shy i stop by here once a day.



> Hey Sensi, Definately sub'ed for this that side by side. I was one of the people in his class he talks about in his threads and I would liketo see how it comes out.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Big


Hey Bigman, thanks for your interest i do love a good experiment  if you have any wisdom from the master i'm all ears :bigjoint



Now with all that commenting out the way ..... wheres my pot  

 OUT Everybody


----------



## bigman4270 (May 10, 2010)

Hey SS, I was a true noobie when I happened to stumble on Riddles thread. Since I was well into flowering so I let the girls run there course. On my second grow I started using what I learned and applied it to my new batch of girls.  this is what my last girls looked like at day 44. After applying his techniques this is waht my next batch looked like at 4 wks.


He knows what he is doing so don't be afraid to ask him about anything.

Peace

Big


----------



## jsgamber (May 12, 2010)

Hey SS. All is looking great! Sorry for not stopping by sooner. 

peace


----------



## SensiStan (May 12, 2010)

Haha dont be sorry , i'm sure you have a life  good to see u back tho i wanna see ur cab


----------



## gumball (May 12, 2010)

hey sensi, been a few days, hows it going? how bout an update?


----------



## jsgamber (May 13, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Haha dont be sorry , i'm sure you have a life  good to see u back tho i wanna see ur cab


Posted! Tag, your IT!


----------



## Essex (May 13, 2010)

commin along m8, good to see em lookin heathy  massive buds soon m8


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 13, 2010)

Hey SS!
Those babies are lookin* great* dude! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Danielsgb (May 13, 2010)

Finally got caught up on your Journal. I'm 'scribed. Gotta love the DIY "I'm a cheap bastard" way to get shit done. Looks great.
Daniels


----------



## SensiStan (May 14, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Finally got caught up on your Journal. I'm 'scribed. Gotta love the DIY "I'm a cheap bastard" way to get shit done. Looks great.
> Daniels


haha really and truly amused by ur comment as i am a cheap bastard and if i can make the same if not better weed than sum1 else who paid £2000 for his advanced hydro system and store bought crap then why the hell not i say  when i do get my expensive store bought crap i think i will do a better job having started with the absolute basics if that makes any sense :bigjoint



> Hey SS!
> Those babies are lookin* great* dude! Keep up the good work!


Thanks for stoppin by munkee - you better be posting me some of that mega nice bud uv been making  

Everything is coming along well at the moment, my plants seem to be on a continuos growth spurt - pics to follow on that one. still cant seem to grow fast enough for my liking though  i will be topping soon so that may slow e'm down for a couple days aswell


----------



## SensiStan (May 15, 2010)

These plants seem dead set on exceeding my expectations  i notice growth daily, they have a real good leaf colour and they are starting to smell already 

I sold one of my girls into prostitution the other day. unfortunately i ran out of weed and when offered 7g of Exodus Cheese the original uk born clone only strain - the ultimate grandfather of my blue cheese strain. I had to take the offer (and i sold off my weakest young girl  ) - gives me time to focus on the strongest 3/5 that now remain. 

I know she's gone to a bad home but i wouldent have had any weed for the rest of the month - i'm sure you all understand 

Here are some updated pics, the one in the smallest pot is the one i'm using the "making it rain" technique on. I can see that it definately is working now . have a look for yourself


----------



## riddleme (May 15, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> These plants seem dead set on exceeding my expectations  i notice growth daily, they have a real good leaf colour and they are starting to smell already
> 
> I sold one of my girls into prostitution the other day. unfortunately i ran out of weed and when offered 7g of Exodus Cheese the original uk born clone only strain - the ultimate grandfather of my blue cheese strain. I had to take the offer (and i sold off my weakest young girl  ) - gives me time to focus on the strongest 3/5 that now remain.
> 
> ...


Looking good

makin it rain plant twice as big already 

thanks for doing this!


----------



## SensiStan (May 15, 2010)

No Worries Riddle  just keep an eye on me incase noob reflex kicks in and i start doing something stupid  i also just put her in a bigger pot and drenched her again (i always do more stuff AFTER iv posted lol ) once she's adapted to her new residence i'll post another pic


----------



## Essex (May 15, 2010)

nice man, looks like ya rain is workin well, i'll have to bath my babys  keep up the good work m8!


----------



## SensiStan (May 15, 2010)

Alrite Essex , thanks for stoppin by  if u use soil defo try the rain technique i posted a link to it a while back fukin brilliant little trick.
either way we shud defo compare results at some point.i like the look of ur skunk girls they look tasty


----------



## EvlMunkee (May 15, 2010)

*"These plants seem dead set on exceeding my expectations  i notice growth daily, they have a real good leaf colour and they are starting to smell already "*

They really do look great Bud. You're obviously doing something right! Looks like Barney's Farm has some pretty nice seeds.


----------



## SensiStan (May 15, 2010)

Hey Munkee thanks for commenting  I've really got to say Barneys do have some nice genetics. On my next grow its going to be Diesel Ryder and Barneys LSD , i've been checking the forums and they are both top notch in fact i expect the Barneys LSD to be as big a hit with stoners worldwide as the White Widow and Northern Lights were 

I know the widow and northern lights and diesel ryder arent barneys strains , i'm just trying to say that Barneys farm will be considered to be on the same level soon i think. If you're really interested in their work go to 

www.barneysfarm.com instead of just looking at ther seeds being sold by other shops i like to direct to ther makers


----------



## bigman4270 (May 15, 2010)

*Here are some updated pics, the one in the smallest pot is the one i'm using the "making it rain" technique on. I can see that it definately is working now . have a look for yourself *

I told ya he new his shit! Keep it up SS and +rep for how well they are doing!!!

Peace

Big


----------



## riddleme (May 15, 2010)

When ya start that LSD plant you might want to hold the rain back a bit that LSD is a wild grower, easily can get way bigger than you expect


----------



## SensiStan (May 15, 2010)

Hey bigman, and thanks for stopping by my little grow  i really wish all u guys who watch me grow could come sample the final product with me  it means alot.


----------



## SensiStan (May 15, 2010)

riddleme said:


> When ya start that LSD plant you might want to hold the rain back a bit that LSD is a wild grower, easily can get way bigger than you expect


Now this is the kinda stuff i need to know  informative as usual riddle  . i still have a long way to go before my lsd gets going but im really doing my homework on the strain. as well as autoflowers which i feel must be a whole different ballgame.

Have you grown the LSD Riddle ?


----------



## riddleme (May 15, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Now this is the kinda stuff i need to know  informative as usual riddle  . i still have a long way to go before my lsd gets going but im really doing my homework on the strain. as well as autoflowers which i feel must be a whole different ballgame.


 
Well you can read this journal, it belongs to Mammoth who is no longer with us, the link goes to where he mentions the LSD (also shows his 5th node topping technique for 10 or more colas) he was a great grower and if you follow it you will get the lowdown on the LSD 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/181208-my-stealth-cabinet-grow-journals-151.html

Enjoy, I learned a few things from him, sure you can too


----------



## SensiStan (May 15, 2010)

At a glance it looks most cool  im on my 5th node now so timing couldent be better , except for the one thats been recieving rainfall shes on her 6th set  - i'll give it a proper read tomorrow when my eyes are fresh  too much pot and no sleep makes stan a slow boy lol

Thanks


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 16, 2010)

Looking Good SS, i like how close the internodes are on them.. You dont normally see that on CFL grows, so Kudos 2u.


----------



## SensiStan (May 16, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Looking Good SS, i like how close the internodes are on them.. You dont normally see that on CFL grows, so Kudos 2u.


Hey thanks for checking out my thread ninja  i was surprised at the output of my cfl aswell - it gives me roughly 18k lumens of blue spectrum to play with (mind you i have no reflector, just lots of mylar on the walls ). so i havent even used the full potential of my light yet . The real fun starts when i put the 250w HPS in there at the beginning of june.i hope iv given u some insight into your big buddas sistter strain


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 16, 2010)

Lets hope those are all females. You should grow more if your doing seeds because half might be males.
Now if you get a few females lets hope there is a good one so you can take your cuttings from her. 
At least take one cutting from each female. Keep the cuttings in veg so you can keep the best one for a mom if the original one is a producer. Mark them.
Cheers


----------



## SensiStan (May 16, 2010)

Meh, too much effort for me i want weed asap  

Feminised Seeds all the way!!


----------



## Essex (May 16, 2010)

Fem 4 the win  how's yours today stan? I just plucked a bud and put on my balast to quick dry..... so impatient, cant wait to taste, lol


----------



## SensiStan (May 16, 2010)

Lol , well considering i put my big girl in a new pot and practically drowned her again .... NOT bad at all lol . she's wicked most of the water off and is her usual fat vibrant self . ur lucky u have buds  iv got a while yet although i did pick up some very nice white widow today


----------



## eightenough (May 17, 2010)

hey man keen to see your babies grow. they are looking nice and healthy.
i am subbed and long for the ride.


----------



## jsgamber (May 17, 2010)

Hey SS,

Look like your journal is taking off just like your babies.  Everything looks killer and I'm enjoying watching your progress dude.

Sometimes it's more fun to sit back and grow and watch what you guys are doing and i forget to keep my journal updated. Actually the truth is, watching you guys brag makes me have to get off my ass and post.  Besides I have really big news, I have taken my first clones so I guess I better start uploading pics for you guys.

peace


----------



## LorDeMO (May 17, 2010)

Nice setup btw, I'm looking into an extractor fan as I have switched to my 600w HPS. My question is how did you power the fan? I can't seem to find any that plug directly into the AC :/ did you power with some sort of power supply?


----------



## SensiStan (May 17, 2010)

Hey LorDeMO. thanks for stopping by 

http://www.rselectricalsupplies.co.uk/ventilation-supplies/inline-fan-kits/inline-fan-kit-100mm/ 

Heres my fan. you will need to wire it up yourself though, not too hard to AC to Live and Neutral. Moves 100 cfm tho so u may need 2 for ur big fat light 

comes with ducting too


----------



## SensiStan (May 17, 2010)

> Hey SS,
> 
> Look like your journal is taking off just like your babies.  Everything looks killer and I'm enjoying watching your progress dude.
> 
> ...


Hey gamber good to see u about again  

I know what u mean iv been wandering these forums for weeks absorbing all sorts of crazy shit  considering you posted nearly 5 hours ago il pop over and have a look.... mmmmmmmm clones *drools like homer*


----------



## LorDeMO (May 17, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Hey LorDeMO. thanks for stopping by
> 
> http://www.rselectricalsupplies.co.uk/ventilation-supplies/inline-fan-kits/inline-fan-kit-100mm/
> 
> Heres my fan. you will need to wire it up yourself though, not too hard to AC to Live and Neutral. Moves 100 cfm tho so u may need 2 for ur big fat light  comes with ducting too


 Hey thanks for the reply, I have found some good cheap ones on ebay it's just the whole wiring thing I'm confused on - any guides?


----------



## Danielsgb (May 17, 2010)

LorDeMO said:


> Nice setup btw, I'm looking into an extractor fan as I have switched to my 600w HPS. My question is how did you power the fan? I can't seem to find any that plug directly into the AC :/ did you power with some sort of power supply?


These are powerful and I definitely recommend them. jsgamber turned me on to them. Check his journal and my Medicinal Fridge to see how ours are working.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054&cm_re=120_mm_fan-_-35-185-054-_-Product
They take a power supply that you can get for a buck or two at a Goodwill. I *am *a cheap bastard.
Daniels


----------



## SensiStan (May 17, 2010)

yeh i know the ones  i think my next grow will be nothing but those with one of these beautys attatched :

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1024/bus-81/SunBeam_Multi_Fan_Power_Port_MFPP.html?tl=g34c17&id=cs2Je2b2

Just so i can run and control it all with 1 plug i know it costs a few pennies more but on my next grow there will be nothing cheapass about it. atm i am a cheapass outta necesssity soon i will have comissions coming in and i have big plans


----------



## LorDeMO (May 17, 2010)

ty, would love to buy them but I doubt they ship to UK


----------



## SensiStan (May 17, 2010)

eightenough said:


> hey man keen to see your babies grow. they are looking nice and healthy.
> i am subbed and long for the ride.


Hey eightenough, welcome to the fun  feel free to comment along the way


----------



## SensiStan (May 17, 2010)

LorDeMO said:


> ty, would love to buy them but I doubt they ship to UK


if ur in uk maplin will have them or just ebay them theyre dirt cheap m8 (im talking about the pc fans my replies are getting jumbled lol)


----------



## LorDeMO (May 17, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> if ur in uk maplin will have them or just ebay them theyre dirt cheap m8 (im talking about the pc fans my replies are getting jumbled lol)


Will they work as extractor fans? Also, that 6 fan gizmo is epic


----------



## SensiStan (May 17, 2010)

i know its most cool specially if u have one of these :

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190392364680

and yeh depending on size tho u may need a few, if u have a little 2 plant grow in ur cupboard ul probably need 2 or 3

this guy uses loads : 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/310497-new-cabinet-grow-9x4x18-complete.html


----------



## LorDeMO (May 17, 2010)

I bought a couple 80mm for real cheap on ebay, think I could get some more and use that for extraction?


----------



## SensiStan (May 17, 2010)

How bigs ur area in cubic feet?

and can u give me a link to ur fans ? im gna teach u a simple way to work out if a fan is gd enough for its room


----------



## LorDeMO (May 17, 2010)

These are the fans I bought - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280461603568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

and my wardrobe is about 4/5ft wide, 7ft tall and about 2ft deep - if all that makes sense


----------



## SensiStan (May 17, 2010)

LorDeMO said:


> These are the fans I bought - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280461603568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> and my wardrobe is about 4/5ft wide, 7ft tall and about 2ft deep - if all that makes sense


OK so : 4.5 x 2 = 9
9x7 = 63 (your room is 63 cubic feet) 

if you look closely the cfm rating (cubic feet per minute) on your fan is 23, so if u use 3 pc fans you will completely exchange the air in your room roughly every 50 seconds.  

i hope that makes sense


----------



## LorDeMO (May 17, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> OK so : 4.5 x 2 = 9
> 9x7 = 63 (your room is 63 cubic feet)
> 
> if you look closely the cfm rating (cubic feet per minute) on your fan is 23, so if u use 3 pc fans you will completely exchange the air in your room roughly every 50 seconds.
> ...


Cheers for that, I've alrdy got 2 so ima get another 2 and use 4. I really need to sort this shit out soon cos my plants are struggling with the heat stress now that I introduced the 600w


----------



## SensiStan (May 22, 2010)

Ok ladies and Jointlemen, day 26 of vegetative growth and still i have nothing but good to report. Temperatures here in the UK Spiked to 27 degrees centigrade as we're getting our first "heat wave" if you will for 2010. I'm pleased to report my growrooms temp and humidity remained constant. Growth over the last 7 days have been explosive and plants have yet AGAIN doubled in size 

I have now begun the making it rain technique on my other 2 plants and now i feel i have PROVEN the results, as will be visible in the pictures. The plant i initially subjected to the technique is not much taller than the others now although secondary growth is much greater , leaves are larger and overall it is just a much happier plant, this will be visible in the pics. 

I have also topped and fimmed on thursday, my plants were shocked for only a day or so and now those tops and fims should leave me with a minimum of 4 top colas (i expect between 4 and 8 thought) 

Flowering is set to commence 5 days from now on the 27th of May  I will be switching to a 250w Mixed Spectrum HID (Sylvania Grolux Bulb) so there will still be some blue spectrum in there as i know plants always like some of that  

My only problem now is whether or not my carbon filter is up to the challenge, i have read that it will do fine on many different forums, but you know growers worry haha .

And so without any further ado ..... My Ladies 

NOTE* i can see new growth from my fimming and topping but i dont know if u guys will due to a crap camera 

MIDDLE plant of pic 2 was my "making it rain" test subject


----------



## bigman4270 (May 22, 2010)

Looking good SS, you can surely tell which one has been rained on. Can't wait to see how they do under that 250w bulb. 

Peace


----------



## SensiStan (May 22, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Looking good SS, you can surely tell which one has been rained on. Can't wait to see how they do under that 250w bulb.
> 
> Peace


I love the technique  it will from now on be used as standard . with the 250w i will have another 10k lumens and a reflector so things can only get big  i want them to triple in size so i think a bit of blue spectrum in with the orange and red will help that along. 

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## oldskoolf (May 22, 2010)

big respect on this thread 

only signed up today newbie grower, will be starting first grow in a cpl wks time, likely to be a dwc grow, dnt hate me lol i need weed fast the prices are killing me and dryness is all to often, my lungs crave so hard it hurts so grow grow grow from now on 

will be watching this thread closely for useable cheaps tho i too am a tight fisted peasant lol


----------



## SensiStan (May 22, 2010)

oldskoolf said:


> big respect on this thread
> 
> only signed up today newbie grower, will be starting first grow in a cpl wks time, likely to be a dwc grow, dnt hate me lol i need weed fast the prices are killing me and dryness is all to often, my lungs crave so hard it hurts so grow grow grow from now on
> 
> will be watching this thread closely for useable cheaps tho i too am a tight fisted peasant lol


lol i know the drought alll too well, at the moment iv been without weed for 6 days and counting (he says in a tearful voice) 

TWO TEARS IN A BUCKET, FUCK IT- FUCK THE LAW,FUCK PAYING FOR BUD AND A SPECIAL FUCK YOU TO LAW ENFORCEMENT.

Hydro will work out more expensive for you in the long run btw and some nice high quality soil and nutrients will cost less and provide you with a higher quality smoke. I can make soil grows as fast as hydroponic grows with the "making it rain technique". read my thread thoroughly and you will see that being cheap is a fine art  

Thanks for stopping by  i will help you be a cheapass with whatever you need mate


----------



## riddleme (May 22, 2010)

looking good, just wait till flowering, gonna be fun to watch em bud up


----------



## "SICC" (May 22, 2010)

Nice and green


----------



## SensiStan (May 22, 2010)

riddleme said:


> looking good, just wait till flowering, gonna be fun to watch em bud up


Iv been lookin forward to it so much, i know the most fun im gna have is watchin my girls pile on the DANK


----------



## SensiStan (May 26, 2010)

So, i got my 250w HID today , hung her up and plugged her in.....

Damn they run hot haha im just in the process of fine tuning my ventilation to keep up with it all  i think i'll have to live with 30c for now its a little warmer than it should be but hey il think of something .

on the plus i've been lowering the light cycle an hour a day to prepare them for flowering , new nutes will be added after the last drowning of distilled water has been sucked up.Timer is now runnin 14/10 tomorrow it will be 13/11 and eventually 12/12 by the weekend. I'm sticking with the BIOCanna line and using BIO Flores for blooming. if it does as well as the Vegas line i cant go wrong. I have to say EVERYBODY try these nutes your plants will want for NOTHING. 

I will post some pics up when pistils start to show


----------



## SensiStan (May 26, 2010)

my quest for cooling has lead me this little marvel ..... MICRO AIRCON


----------



## jsgamber (May 26, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> my quest for cooling has lead me this little marvel ..... MICRO AIRCON


Hey SS. This time I was a good boy and got caught up on my blogs before trolling through you guys stuff. How many time have I said "Now I'll go post blah blah" only to have you guys go looking and nothing there!! .

I'm not sure if your area is typically high or low humidity. In SoCal it's 35% RH in my garage so I'm gonna do a DIY Swamp cooler to lower temps and raise humidity. Check that out in my cab journal. And make sure you pour a nice cool one when you sit and read about my cloning saga in my grow journal. It's a tear jerker!! Hijack off. 


Dude I am so excited for you going into flower soon!! We demand bud porn now!!!!  

peace


----------



## SensiStan (May 27, 2010)

lol i couldent even raise humidity above 50 at my best so now iv left it to drop during flowering its sitting at about 35 and i'm ok with that  I have been blessed my the godess mary jane with a nice cool day so i have time to get my temps in order before the early summer heat returns. Flowering is very exciting hoping to see pistils in the next few days as iv been gradually lowering the light im hoping to start the process a bit quicker....bud porn to come


----------



## gumball (May 27, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey SS. This time I was a good boy and got caught up on my blogs before trolling through you guys stuff. How many time have I said "Now I'll go post blah blah" only to have you guys go looking and nothing there!! .
> 
> I'm not sure if your area is typically high or low humidity. In SoCal it's 35% RH in my garage so I'm gonna do a DIY Swamp cooler to lower temps and raise humidity. Check that out in my cab journal. And make sure you pour a nice cool one when you sit and read about my cloning saga in my grow journal. It's a tear jerker!! Hijack off.
> 
> ...


hey jsgamber, why dont you go buy one of those little powered coolers and place it in your cab? i know you have a 3 or 4 part cabinet so that may get costly, but it may work and you can still use it for non-cooling means too!! something I have been thinking about for my garage cab


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, so 32 days from seed, i saw my first set of pistils on sunday morning, and now i have several ... i hear these things explode out of nowhere so im soo looking forward to the next few days. The following pics are from sunday, its getting really hard to get pics as by the time i get home my lights are off now . The plants are flourishing though, temps are not in the desirable range but it doesent seem to be affecting growth too much and i have an ozone generator now to help with smell and any potential mould problems. RH is at a steady 30 so all is well there and they recieve water every second day now as root volume expands  ..... i think you will all be impressed with the size difference heh heh heh


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 1, 2010)

Bout time you start flowering jeesh. Mine are almost done already lol
Yo they are hella stocky, good job. Tie one to the side to open the canopy up. It looks a little crowded. Whats your sqaure footage?


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 2, 2010)

low square footage about 2.5 x 3 coulda done with a ScroG but im a lazy-ass. i may just trim the lower branches for air movement and possibly tie some plants to the side, seeems like a gd idea


----------



## bigman4270 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking good SS, can't wait to see them start to bud up!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey SS, these things are looking awesome, i bet ur happy with them


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 2, 2010)

HAHA i cant wait either, im really growing tired of this big fat waiting game i want my super pot and i want it NOW  pistils are starting to pop up everywhere my flowering process has been very rapid (i think because i gradually lowered the light cycle and from making it rain all the time ) but i have also kept a gr8 soil ph and temps have been respectable  I'm hoping to chop in about 5-7 weeks depending on how they look. i'm really hoping for a quick flowering process and all of my estimates thus far (down to the day early flowers would be visible) have been accurate so my bet is 6 weeks til chopping  - TAKING ALL BETS 

the big thing for me now is my ozone generator as smells are starting to escape heh heh heh  this bud is going to be awesome i can practically taste it already


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 2, 2010)

Iv gotta say ninja for my first grow im very very pleased  i can see signs of flowering alll over them now , soon as i get the chance il be putting some pics of pistils and early buds up cant wait  thanks for stopping by


----------



## riddleme (Jun 2, 2010)

HaHa I feel like a proud papa


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 2, 2010)

riddleme said:


> HaHa I feel like a proud papa


I bet you do.
Daniels


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 4, 2010)

I was waiting for the summer heat to really kick up before posting again as i was worried my growroom would be too hot for me to finish flowering properly,BUT my room seems stuck at a constant 25 Deg celcius and with my carbon filter + ozone gen combo there is NO smell from this very very stinky plant. So now i'm happy and ina good place knowing that it will be clean sailing from now until harvest 

I'll be puttin some pics up tomorrow of the buds starting to form


----------



## gumball (Jun 4, 2010)

what are your ambient temps? your in a garage too right?


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 4, 2010)

nope in the wardrobe in my bedroom haha , Room temp is about 21 or so and im hitting 26.8 degrees on a hot day, the one thing i like about UK is temps never hit 30 haha


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok so we're flowering away, but i have severely stressed my plants and slowed flowering  i knew i'd make a noob mistake at some point and now i think i _might_ have killed one of my plants .My flippant use of ozone is to blame, i've killed the top canopy of one of my plants for sure. I noticed pistil growth on the other 2 but my smallest plant is basically in a critical condition in Plant ICU with a lot of crspy dead leaves havin been removed. i'm so ashamed of my faliure to respect ozone lol, i think she will pull through but now i have to live with the fact that i have stressed all my plants, slowed their growth rate and more than likely lowered my overall yield. Pics to follow when they have recovered i cant show any1 my girls at the moment they look a bit sad and i havent ever put pics of sad plants up and i have no intention of doing so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

alright sensi stan! 

looks like a finely crafted little stealth box your working with man! nice job, my one critique is that evenb with just a baby 250w hps its going to get toasty in that cupboard unless you can vent it out somewhere, i learnt the hard way about recycling damp air round a room. mould is a bitch man.

if you cant put a hole through to the loft id consider going with a 300w red spec cfl. or an LED panel but it doesnt wuite fit the scrounger ethos! props for making it this far on such a small budget.

happy growin man

Don


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Don, thanks for stopping by....*passes * .I do have a 100cfm bathroom extractor fan in there venting the cab and its staying around 28c now. and i got that chapass for £15 . i can also say my girls seem to be making a recovery, im just sorry i had to hack one of my fav plants up a little bit lol. i topped and fimmed her aswell so before the "ozone incident" she had 11 potential top colas and i was keeping that secret as my final "wow factor" for a new grower but now she's down to 6 

and iv kinda lost track of my scrounger side iv spent a total of about £300, not bad as im on budget but i have scrounged everything i can


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

cheeeers

i think your misunderstanding me, youve got the 100cfm fan extracting from the box into a cupboard right? if the passive intake is coming from that air your going to have problems, especially when the weather kicks in. 28 is getting close to the top end as it is man


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 9, 2010)

nonono venting out the window  sorry wasnt very clear there duct runs from cupboard to window


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

seems like a perfect little setup youve got going! must be bout time for some pics???


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 9, 2010)

iv decided to wait til saturday 1)because i need more batteries and 2) because i wanna show off some nice little pistil clusters but im not quite there yet


----------



## bigman4270 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey SS, It's all good. They should come around with no problems. We wouldn't be noobies if we didn't make mistakes.lol

Peace

Big


----------



## gumball (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey ss, sorry to hear of your misfortune. 

I wanted to tell you since your post on the cooling device got me on the kick to find a stealth cab ac. I built a peltier ac for my 4 cubic foot cab. I have some pics of the design in my signature thread, at close to the end. The peltiers are only like $15 US, and the rest of the material I used was cheap, but I had it on hand. Hope you get some good ideas from it. 

Good luck with the recovery, I am sure they will do fine.


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 9, 2010)

gumball said:


> Hey ss, sorry to hear of your misfortune.
> 
> I wanted to tell you since your post on the cooling device got me on the kick to find a stealth cab ac. I built a peltier ac for my 4 cubic foot cab. I have some pics of the design in my signature thread, at close to the end. The peltiers are only like $15 US, and the rest of the material I used was cheap, but I had it on hand. Hope you get some good ideas from it.
> 
> Good luck with the recovery, I am sure they will do fine.


Very nice idea gumball, i kinda dropped the ac idea when i stabilised temps with more efficient ducting and repositioning of fans but that thing looks sweet  .for any1 in the dark here is a pelier device :



This is our peltier device, i think i'm going to install 2 on my next grow  , do u know which sides supposed to be in the room though ? +rep gumball brilliant find


----------



## gumball (Jun 9, 2010)

I would put the cold side in the grow space and the hot side on the outside. Because my intake and exhaust are side by side and ducted inside, I decided to take advantage of this and have the cab exhaust its 110cfm onto the hotside heatsink, and pull air in across the cold air intake.


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 9, 2010)

Cool, dno how i got confused, iv spent the day designing my next grow room  cant wait to try these out. I'm buying my diesel ryder seeds in a couple weeks and germinating just before i chop the blue cheese down, rele wanna give the AF thing a go now .


----------



## gumball (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, I think I misunderstood, did you mean which side is the cold side? If so, then with red wire on your right, and the black wire on the left, the top should be the cold side, but I will confirm when I get home.


----------



## KushisSweet (Jun 10, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Ok, as promised ... my girls
> 
> 4 x healthy blue cheese seedlings (1 seed was bad and didnt germinate)
> 
> ...


dude where did you get that CFL and whats the wattage and base? thanks man awsome thread btw!!


----------



## blackcat2323 (Jun 10, 2010)

subscribed... im a stealth and very poor grower in first indoor grow. Have 6 in week 3 flowering.. 7 white skunk babies.. we live on $300 a week for everything so everything has been done on the cheap.. including my 400w hps. bought on ebay for $61. vegging under home made light shade of cfls. in converted cupboards.. we have 3 cupboards now and about to start on our fourth for breeding/ crossing strains.. friend has purple head and we are hoping for a male in the white skunk to cross the purple head with...see how we go... but will watch yours happily for now...


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 10, 2010)

KushisSweet said:


> dude where did you get that CFL and whats the wattage and base? thanks man awsome thread btw!!


Hey no problem, just proving bein cheap doesent have to affect how good ur bud turns out  my cfl was a 300w 6400k , i think theyre only availiable in europe atm i dont see many cfl bulbs like mine in grows from places like US and Australia


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 10, 2010)

blackcat2323 said:


> subscribed... im a stealth and very poor grower in first indoor grow. Have 6 in week 3 flowering.. 7 white skunk babies.. we live on $300 a week for everything so everything has been done on the cheap.. including my 400w hps. bought on ebay for $61. vegging under home made light shade of cfls. in converted cupboards.. we have 3 cupboards now and about to start on our fourth for breeding/ crossing strains.. friend has purple head and we are hoping for a male in the white skunk to cross the purple head with...see how we go... but will watch yours happily for now...


Hey man, its all well and good gettin the job done on the cheap  but if i were you i'd focus all my efforts on just the one cab if ur just starting out, trust me things can get a little screwy just looking after 3 plants in one place (growing is deceptively hard work lol) 

This way your overall yield will be better with more lights in there and the profits will open up many doors for you after that  

*by profits i mean the money you will save not having to buy weed ; i was not in any way implying that you should sell the weed for financial gain... That would be naughty


----------



## bigman4270 (Jun 12, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> iv decided to wait til saturday 1)because i need more batteries and 2) because i wanna show off some nice little pistil clusters but im not quite there yet


It's Staurday! Were's the up-date.


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 12, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> It's Staurday! Were's the up-date.


Heh Heh Heh .... Ummmmmm....the dog ate it ? 

in all honesty i have taken pics but deleted them as i decided they didnt look that good  my plants have made a full recovery now and the bud is piling on quite quickly again but my crap camera cant give me any decent pics just yet i need a couple more days for them to increase in size sufficiently for me to consider them internet worthy  although im very relieved everything seems to be back on course harvest for mid july  i cant believe im in my final few weeks never thought id make it this far 

My biggest plant is now 90 cm tall  so much for 65cm max height barneys ......


----------



## bigman4270 (Jun 12, 2010)

Cool! Can't wait to see em.


----------



## BuddaRoom (Jun 13, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Sorry All, Had a stoner moment, here are the pics i tried to post erlier:


lmao what a fuckin waste of time, what you expecting ... wait dont tell me 10 oz ?!?! 
With that junk you'll prob get half oz ! .. If your lucky.
Damn do some research Mannnnn !!


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 13, 2010)

How about you go back and have a look at the plants ive ALREADY grown instead of just looking at the first page you mug, with regards to yield , i would be happy with 1.5 oz.You're ineptitude is only highlighted by your inability to see how well this has already worked for me. and if u dont understand how a cheapass plant shack can still produce nice plants then maybe its you who needs to return to the drawing board.


----------



## riddleme (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Stan

just ignore the trolls and they go away 

and show us those girls


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 13, 2010)

i was gna go try get some pics now, i think they might be visible to my camera now


----------



## gumball (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok then, where are they?? We want to see the girls recovery!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 13, 2010)

Patiently waiting here in MT (sound of nails clicking on 'puter desk) 
Fuck that *BuddaRoom
*It started on a solid design, and like a fine wine, keeps getting better with time *
Daniels
*


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry to dissapoint guys but theres not a fucking battery in this house  i usually steal my dads mouse batteries but he's home atm and cant know im posting pics of my marijuana online (he would expect police to swoop down on me immediatelt u see...) i really like your description of my grow daniels  for you ! i was just in there watering and removing lower dead leaves just thinking how nice all these young buds look


----------



## gumball (Jun 13, 2010)

Damn, the scrounger already scrounged up all the batteries!! Too funny!!


----------



## schmoker (Jun 13, 2010)

just checking in to see some new pics, should be flowering nicely now, hope all is going well


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 13, 2010)

HAHA i pay for very little in life .... not because i dont want to buuut what u gna do lol, looks like my boast of "lots of pics" ultimately turned out to be a lie, i'm looking for the rechargables now so all is not yet lost heh heh heh....


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok, so i'm not gna lie, you have to look close. 

I have circled the bud sites in red, i only managed to get 2 pics taken before batteries dies AGAIN lol . You can see some crispy outer edges on the leaves caused by my ozone blunder. but other than that , things are looking healthy. 

My diagnosis...4 weeks to go


----------



## bigman4270 (Jun 13, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Ok, so i'm not gna lie, you have to look close.
> 
> I have circled the bud sites in red, i only managed to get 2 pics taken before batteries dies AGAIN lol . You can see some crispy outer edges on the leaves caused by my ozone blunder. but other than that , things are looking healthy.
> 
> ...


Whooo Hoo! Some pic's. Things looking good SS. Like I said they are pretty resiliant plants and will bounce back nicely. I went and checked my babies today and the grew 2 inches over nite and grew into my clamp light. Damn it! A little burn damage on a couple leaves but they will be OK.

Peace 

Big

P.S. Forget the nay sayers. They don't understand what we are trying to accomplish anyway. That 4 weeks will fly by to.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 13, 2010)

gumball said:


> Damn, the scrounger already scrounged up all the batteries!! Too funny!!


ROFL, at least we got to see them before the power died on ya. They look to have recovered.
Daniels


----------



## riddleme (Jun 13, 2010)

what are you basing the 4 weeks to go on?


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 13, 2010)

Not, much if im honest riddle  their current size and weekly growth rate i guess, although i know we have a lot more to consider. if theyre not quite ready in 4 weeks so be it , in fact i hear my strain is at its best in week 8-9 of flower


----------



## riddleme (Jun 13, 2010)

I asked because looking at the pics I would say 5 to 6 more weeks


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 13, 2010)

I guess i'm being hopeful  when i reach week 12 of growing i dont see the harm in waiting 1-3 more weeks if its gonna result in more quantity and quality as goes the saying "ive waited this long ...."

Although i cant wait to get some autoflowers in the ground, the strain i want to grow Russian Rocket Fuel is now back in stock so i must buy some fems quick


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 14, 2010)

Lookin good man


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 14, 2010)

Why thatnk you SICC, i was just looking at them after work this evening 

this is the most fun part of the grow hands down fucking buds popping up everywhere by friday i will have have some bigass buds startin to form at this rate , also Trichomes starting to form, so not only buds , but big stinky crystally buds WooHoo


----------



## riddleme (Jun 14, 2010)

Got them batteries yet???


----------



## ThisisPorkinsSigningIn (Jun 14, 2010)

that's a nice little cabinet.


----------



## BuddaRoom (Jun 15, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Sorry to dissapoint guys but theres not a fucking battery in this house  i usually steal my dads mouse batteries but he's home atm and cant know im posting pics of my marijuana online (he would expect police to swoop down on me immediatelt u see...) i really like your description of my grow daniels  for you ! i was just in there watering and removing lower dead leaves just thinking how nice all these young buds look


lol fuckin lazy bastard scrounger , you need to be getting yourself some money you scruffy fuck.
LOL and to make it worse your just a little boy who lives with daddy trying to back talk a man !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2010)

BuddaRoom said:


> lol fuckin lazy bastard scrounger , you need to be getting yourself some money you scruffy fuck.
> LOL and to make it worse your just a little boy who lives with daddy trying to back talk a man !


handbags at dawn!!!!!! grow up man 

3 oz under a 400 hahahahah who couldnt?


----------



## gumball (Jun 15, 2010)

Just leave buddaroom alone. He has no one else to talk to in reality so he comes to the internet to run off any chance of stimulating dialect by insulting everyone he comes across. It really shows his lack of upbringing and intelligence. 

I hope you find a friend to engage you on your level somewhere buddaroom, but it doesn't look promising


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 15, 2010)

HAHA... thanks guys for defending the thread while i was away  much appreciated. "oh no...some random guy on the internet doesent like me _whatever _shall i do "...more than likely smoke a joint and have a laugh.

As for the girls I had to move them all back to my room this evening so a bit of work there, i didnt really think ergonomics when i built this thing so in short....its a fucking heavy cab  .
Now theyre all back in their final resting space until harvest (and believe me its lots strain off of me so woohoo), the buds are swelling at their stately pace and everything is where it should be. 

I feel the need so far to list stuff i should have done : 
A screen so i could have uses the ScrOG method. 
Bigger Pots (watering every day is a pain in the ass) 

but hey theres always next time  this grow really has been all about testing the waters and learning stuff first hand , but also hopefully getting some very nice stinky buds 

Pictures will be in the next couple days, if not then no later than saturday


----------



## BuddaRoom (Jun 15, 2010)

gumball said:


> Just leave buddaroom alone. He has no one else to talk to in reality so he comes to the internet to run off any chance of stimulating dialect by insulting everyone he comes across. It really shows his lack of upbringing and intelligence.
> 
> I hope you find a friend to engage you on your level somewhere buddaroom, but it doesn't look promising


Exactly what the little freaks used to say at school once they had their morning beat down !! Nice to see you again .


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 15, 2010)

BuddaRoom said:


> Exactly what the little freaks used to say at school once they had their morning beat down !! Nice to see you again .


Yes BuddaRoom, youre the big man.Youre Also popular and cool ...And your 3 month old thread has 24 replies and 838 views how very well done .You must really be a crowd pleaser


----------



## gumball (Jun 15, 2010)

BuddaRoom said:


> Exactly what the little freaks used to say at school once they had their morning beat down !! Nice to see you again .


I read "I used to beat up the kids who rode the short bus cause I couldn't beat anything else up and no body liked me". And you won't see me again. In fact you would never see or hear me. I do not flaunt my power or ignorance as loud as you, but that doesn't mean it isn't there...


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 16, 2010)

This guy is unbelievable, none of us like him, he's constantly bragging , we've all made our dislike of him rather obvious and his opinion is completely meaningless to everybody participating in this thread. I dont understand it ? he keeps coming back. I'm going to need to contact an admin, as pathetically amusing as you are to me Budda, its time we part ways.Just looking at my thread now all i see is your illeterate garbage spread everywhere and no useful information.


----------



## gumball (Jun 16, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> This guy is unbelievable, none of us like him, he's constantly bragging , we've all made our dislike of him rather obvious and his opinion is completely meaningless to everybody participating in this thread. I dont understand it ? he keeps coming back. I'm going to need to contact an admin, as pathetically amusing as you are to me Budda, its time we part ways.Just looking at my thread now all i see is your illeterate garbage spread everywhere and no useful information.


Here, here!! I 2nd that sensi!! Just garbage, nothing to contribute...


----------



## riddleme (Jun 16, 2010)

why I deleted my responses, if we ignore him perhaps he'll go away


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 16, 2010)

I was going to do my "Day 53 from seed " update with pics today, i took the time to search high and low for some batteries, took some rather cool pics, wrote a whole post and went to find the pics , and theyre gone  i deleted them somehow by accident and my camera wont work anymore, i wanted to cry ... 

It almost seems as if i'm avoiding putting pics up but im not i'm just an unlucky man  by the time i get my cam workin properly again the pics will be nice but i did want to document their growth weekly so not too happy about it all 

*You'll all be pleased to know BuddaRoom has recieved a 10 day ban ... what a fool heh heh .*


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 16, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> I was going to do my "Day 53 from seed " update with pics today, i took the time to search high and low for some batteries, took some rather cool pics, wrote a whole post and went to find the pics , and theyre gone  i deleted them somehow by accident and my camera wont work anymore, i wanted to cry ...
> 
> It almost seems as if i'm avoiding putting pics up but im not i'm just an unlucky man  by the time i get my cam workin properly again the pics will be nice but i did want to document their growth weekly so not too happy about it all
> 
> *You'll all be pleased to know BuddaRoom has recieved a 10 day ban ... what a fool heh heh .*


Found Batteries, here you go all you picture lovers, Day 53 , temps and all factors of growth under control also upward growth is slowing which i'm pleased about as i'm running outta space lol :


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 16, 2010)

riddleme said:


> why I deleted my responses, if we ignore him perhaps he'll go away


I did too.
They're looking good. Yea it's looking full.
Daniels


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Found Batteries, here you go all you picture lovers, Day 53 , temps and all factors of growth under control also upward growth is slowing which i'm pleased about as i'm running outta space lol :
> 
> View attachment 996707View attachment 996708View attachment 996709View attachment 996710View attachment 996711View attachment 996712



lookin good man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2010)

looks like things are taking off nicely man. 

there used to be an ignore button on the previous RIU but dunno if its still there. 

happy growing man.


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 18, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4293592]lookin good man[/QUOTE]



> looks like things are taking off nicely man.
> 
> there used to be an ignore button on the previous RIU but dunno if its still there.
> 
> happy growing man.


Thanks for stopping by guys, sooo many baby trichomes showin up on the leaves and buds now  hopefully a pic update tomorrow or sunday


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok, clearer because my ladies are getting bigger  i couldent help but do it now ....


----------



## bigman4270 (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking nice my friend! Just remember, patience above anything! lol


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 19, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Looking nice my friend! Just remember, patience above anything! lol


Defo getting impatient, but i'm growing for quality. UNfortunately when theyre ready they will tell me. i just hope its sooner rather then later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2010)

first steps to becoming a good grower man let the plants tell you what they want/when their ready. learn to read them and they'll reward you well. 

lookin good man, are you pruning anything off the lowers?


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 19, 2010)

I want to let the plant use those lower leaves for budding, it actually looks like i've been trimming the lower leaves where theyve started yellowing and falling off  so iv decided to leave it and see what happens  .

Heres another pic i took today , they look so good


----------



## bigman4270 (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Illumination (Jun 22, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> I want to let the plant use those lower leaves for budding, it actually looks like i've been trimming the lower leaves where theyve started yellowing and falling off  so iv decided to leave it and see what happens  .
> 
> Heres another pic i took today , they look so good
> 
> View attachment 1001781


Looking awesome!!!

Scribed

Namaste'


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey , thanks for swingin by illumination you're grows off to a good start too ! 

Ok so, Day 26 of Flowering . Buds are much bigger already, plants are drinking lots of water very fast and calyxes are starting to swell on the lower pars of the buds, also secondary bud growth (under the canopy) has increased more than i'd hoped for. smell is getting more and more pungent by the day so i know resins are starting to accumilate . On the whole i'm hoping for complete success on my first time round, i'm not going to jinx it by saying anything just yet though 

Also, pics will have to wait a couple days so i can show off how much my girls are packing on the buds. Its gonna be awesome


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 23, 2010)

Looking good buddy. Sub'd 

Plus rep on the stealth cab.


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 24, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Looking awesome!!!
> 
> Scribed
> 
> Namaste'


Hey man thanks for swingin by, things are getting more and more fun by the day here at the Scroungers Guide as i am about to finally unveil (in 3-5 weeks that is) just how far £300 ($443) can get you  



> Looking good buddy. Sub'd
> 
> Plus rep on the stealth cab.


Hey Chainseeker, i think as a cab lover u know all the ins and outs of these things  what you gotta take away from this thread is how a cannabis friendly environment can spring up out of 0% Materials and a little motivated thought  I spent a fair bit more than i should have arriving on £300 but i wanted a certain standard of quality I was looking to achieve sooo.... 

Heres my day 28 Flowering update with pics  Things seem to have stabilised and settled down alot, temps are fine and upward growth has almost stopped completely, buds are swelling and doing their thing,you guys know all the rest by now.The only strain issues i have are with me haha wking up and watering every day is getting very tiresome


----------



## Illumination (Jun 25, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Hey man thanks for swingin by, things are getting more and more fun by the day here at the Scroungers Guide as i am about to finally unveil (in 3-5 weeks that is) just how far £300 ($443) can get you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make it rain!!

Namaste'
"A state licensed personal grow...Thank you"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2010)

buds be swellin good bro, got some boost nutes lined up?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 25, 2010)

Ive been away awhile, but they have come along really well, good job SS!


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 25, 2010)

> SensiStan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man thanks for swingin by, things are getting more and more fun by the day here at the Scroungers Guide as i am about to finally unveil (in 3-5 weeks that is) just how far £300 ($443) can get you
> ...


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> buds be swellin good bro, got some boost nutes lined up?


Wish i'd gotten some Bio Boost now, did originally want it but unwillingness to spend alot on my first grow and the fact that theyre already surpassing all my expectations means i didnt order any, i will next time though i love biocanna stuff its brilliant, also gonna look into bio rhizotonic for my next grow


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 27, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Ive been away awhile, but they have come along really well, good job SS!


Have a look now  - thanks for stoppin by 

Chainseeker yours look lovely too what strain was that you were growing ?

Anyway heres my day Day 31 pics  :


----------



## bigman4270 (Jun 27, 2010)

Lookin good SS, keep it up my friend!


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 28, 2010)

SS looking good bud. My girls are Nirvana's Master Kush. Great strain for a stealth grow good producer and low smell while growing. Couch lock bud though. The camera your using does it have a little flower Icon if so it's for close ups. It's called macro close up. Anyhow good job with everything I wish I woulda been on board the entire time.


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 28, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> SS looking good bud. My girls are Nirvana's Master Kush. Great strain for a stealth grow good producer and low smell while growing. Couch lock bud though. The camera your using does it have a little flower Icon if so it's for close ups. It's called macro close up. Anyhow good job with everything I wish I woulda been on board the entire time.


You know i dont claim to be any growing guru or that i could identify any strain by eye. I have been trying to train myself on that side of things but still cant claim to be any good. ALTHOUGH if id had to guess (and i remember thinking this last night) i would have said master kush. Great respect on the strain, i probably recognise it because i had my eye on it when i was deciding what to grow  

I wish i had a better camera, i'm going to borrow my mates new one shoud get us some proper HD crystals to drool over


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok, Day 38 of Flowering. I can feel in my gut that these girls are going to be ready before i expected. I am willing to bet i will be seeing brown hairs starting to turn up very very soon as my buds get fatter and the calyxes get bigger slowly but surely from the bottom up . My Big issue is 3 different pheno's, this means some plants will be ready sooner than others which is going to give me a staggered harvest. I think 1-2 weeks and my first plant will be chopped (only if its ready) but i honestly think 6-7 weeks on some strains is a possibility, so heres how everything looks at the moment


----------



## bigman4270 (Jul 4, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Ok, Day 38 of Flowering. I can feel in my gut that these girls are going to be ready before i expected. I am willing to bet i will be seeing brown hairs starting to turn up very very soon as my buds get fatter and the calyxes get bigger slowly but surely from the bottom up . My Big issue is 3 different pheno's, this means some plants will be ready sooner than others which is going to give me a staggered harvest. I think 1-2 weeks and my first plant will be chopped (only if its ready) but i honestly think 6-7 weeks on some strains is a possibility, so heres how everything looks at the moment
> 
> View attachment 1025557View attachment 1025558View attachment 1025559View attachment 1025560View attachment 1025561View attachment 1025562View attachment 1025563


Looks like them buds are swelling up nicely. Its amazing how much they swell in the last stages of flowering.

Well done,

Peace


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 4, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Looks like them buds are swelling up nicely. Its amazing how much they swell in the last stages of flowering.
> 
> Well done,
> 
> Peace


I am amazed with the swelling  the next 2 weeks should be where it happens the most i'm told so cant freaking wait. also one brown hair on top of my most mature plant , its like getting my first pube all over again HAHA. i also need to check in on your havent been to ur thread for a little while


----------



## Illumination (Jul 4, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Ok, Day 38 of Flowering. I can feel in my gut that these girls are going to be ready before i expected. I am willing to bet i will be seeing brown hairs starting to turn up very very soon as my buds get fatter and the calyxes get bigger slowly but surely from the bottom up . My Big issue is 3 different pheno's, this means some plants will be ready sooner than others which is going to give me a staggered harvest. I think 1-2 weeks and my first plant will be chopped (only if its ready) but i honestly think 6-7 weeks on some strains is a possibility, so heres how everything looks at the moment
> 
> View attachment 1025557View attachment 1025558View attachment 1025559View attachment 1025560View attachment 1025561View attachment 1025562View attachment 1025563


Looking grand my friend!!!

This is the fun part! Only the trichs color can be trusted

Namaste'
"A state licensed personal medical grow...Thank you"


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 4, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Looking grand my friend!!!
> 
> This is the fun part! Only the trichs color can be trusted
> 
> ...


True, i'm playing it by eye at the mo all i can discern so far is that alot of the trichs are nolonger clear but still standing up pretty straight . Its a big game of wait and see now


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 7, 2010)

Lookin good man


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm actually getting abit worried lol, flowerings coming up and i dont want to fuck it up, i've never harvested before so i dont really know the telltale signs.

I've read everything there is to read but friday will be 7 weeks flowering. They dont look ready at all though still covered in white hairs slowly changing colour but not in any hurry at all. wish i had a better cam to show what i meant . 

i can see the trichs with my eyes dont need any magnification lol theyre all milky with a few amber ones on the lower buds for some reason, this confuses me i thought it would start at the top. I'm going to need to start flushing soon but im abit lost on _how _soon

I need to go do some reading, if anyone can explain amber trichs starting on lower buds first please enlighten me . I'll have some pics up in the coming days ,hopefully i'll be able to borrow a mates camera which is far superior to mine and give you guys some proper pics . 

PS, these things STINK its brilliant !


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 7, 2010)

Actually i was wrong , it will be day 43 on friday so day 49/week 7 is this time next week .... i definately felt like i'd lost a few days somewhere  i have some astoundingly good thai at the moment, not usually a fan but this is as good as weed somehow  

I am expecting to cut these girls down at 8 weeks as i have read on many forums that this is when theyre at their best, and i refuse to wait any longer so they had better be ready or else muehahaha !


----------



## gumball (Jul 7, 2010)

I guess if your worried about long flower and they aint ready make sure your clear of light leaks, but I doubt you have any. Don't know about amber on lower first, do u know the strain and whether its indica or sativa dominant?


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 7, 2010)

Definately Indica Dominant, i've just read barneys have discontinued the strain dammit i should have cloned lol,as i say i've checked a few forums for my exact strain ppl who grow this say its at its best in 8-9 weeks so again , i have to wait  this is getting painful now iv been waiting since 25th of april and i'm running outta weed money fast lol


----------



## gumball (Jul 7, 2010)

You can still reveg, and I have seen a few clone a flowering plant and it take roots then revegs then of course grows!! Can't hurt if you have some small branches that don't look like they will produce. I posted above after u realized your date calculating error, so u should be good with white hairs a plenty still.


----------



## riddleme (Jul 7, 2010)

patience is a virtue, and

a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush

but

if in the bush a maiden should stand, a push in the bush is worth two in the hand


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 7, 2010)

gumball said:


> You can still reveg, and I have seen a few clone a flowering plant and it take roots then revegs then of course grows!! Can't hurt if you have some small branches that don't look like they will produce. I posted above after u realized your date calculating error, so u should be good with white hairs a plenty still.


Yeh i was kinda in a flap about it all but i think everything is where it should be now so all good, i'm getting a really sweet blueberry smell starting to develop now aswell with that skunky cheesey stink overlaying it. Cant wait to smoke this stuff i know it will be good as Amsterdam grade shit if i do it properly,possibly better seeing as its soil, organic and i'm slow drying and curing it  buds are huge now longest one is about 6 inches now


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 7, 2010)

riddleme said:


> patience is a virtue, and
> 
> a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
> 
> ...


Now i know why youre called Riddleme

Try understanding the above while stoned


----------



## Illumination (Jul 7, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Definately Indica Dominant, i've just read barneys have discontinued the strain dammit i should have cloned lol,as i say i've checked a few forums for my exact strain ppl who grow this say its at its best in 8-9 weeks so again , i have to wait  this is getting painful now iv been waiting since 25th of april and i'm running outta weed money fast lol


 http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-blue-cheese-feminized/prod_1245.html

The 'Tude has the seed in stock...could order and make a mother?

Looking awesome by the way

Keep 'em green

Namaste'
"A state licensed personal medical grow...Thank you"


----------



## Illumination (Jul 7, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Now i know why youre called Riddleme
> 
> Try understanding the above while stoned


Bet Riddle was stoned as hell when he wrote that!


Namaste'
"A state licensed personal medical grow...Thank you"


----------



## riddleme (Jul 8, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Bet Riddle was stoned as hell when he wrote that!
> 
> 
> Namaste'
> "A state licensed personal medical grow...Thank you"


actually not, that little ditty was something my Dad used to say and it is real cool to say it real fast and see how folks react

anyway yesterday was the aniversary of his death so it was my way of honoring him


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 8, 2010)

riddleme said:


> patience is a virtue, and
> 
> a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
> 
> ...


Excellent!

Sensi you think the buds are huge now wait till the last 2 weeks. 
I was the same way but this last plant I have is really thickening up and it's week 9
I am chopping friday night unlees a bunch of white hairs pop out.
Also for only 14 buck's at radio shack you can get a micro-scope. 
It's worth every penny just because of how cool your plants look at 60x's Magnification.
I know you have round two on your mind already what's the plan?


----------



## Illumination (Jul 8, 2010)

riddleme said:


> actually not, that little ditty was something my Dad used to say and it is real cool to say it real fast and see how folks react
> 
> anyway yesterday was the aniversary of his death so it was my way of honoring him


And now we know where your wisdom came from

Namaste'
"A state licensed personal medical grow...Thank you"


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 8, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Sensi you think the buds are huge now wait till the last 2 weeks.
> I was the same way but this last plant I have is really thickening up and it's week 9
> ...


Lol i cant wait for my buds to get fat and ready, i've waited so long it would be a shame if i didnt let them finish properly, specially as Barneys have discontinued this strain so if i ever want more i will have to breed it all over again (lukily i do have a good idea _how _to do that ) This means i want the real specimen if its going to be my only chance for a long time 

I wanted to get a pocket microscope off ebay on the cheap but i preferred the idea of a bag of weed so unfortunately mary jane won and i'll be playing it be eye haha.

As for my next grow .... 

I will have a much higher budget and i will nolonger be scrounging, all i can say is it involves cooltubes it employs ultimate stealth and it will be a marvellous environment for mary jane. i will scrog from now on and it will also be organic and grown in soil. I do have a very good idea, my next thread will be full of fun based on what i've learned this time round i'll be able to do a lot more and just generally be abit more confident in what i'm doing .

Week 6.5 update will be presented hopefully in better quality and with some beautiful blue cheese buds on saturday morning


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 8, 2010)

riddleme said:


> actually not, that little ditty was something my Dad used to say and it is real cool to say it real fast and see how folks react
> 
> anyway yesterday was the aniversary of his death so it was my way of honoring him


I'm honoured to play a part in your honouring


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 8, 2010)

Illumination said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-blue-cheese-feminized/prod_1245.html
> 
> The 'Tude has the seed in stock...could order and make a mother?
> 
> ...


You know what i actually will buy 10 feminised seed from atitude soon as i have some extra cash just save e'm for a rainy day or plant the occasional BC with another crop of indicas. thanks man


----------



## Illumination (Jul 8, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> I'm actually getting abit worried lol, flowerings coming up and i dont want to fuck it up, i've never harvested before so i dont really know the telltale signs.
> 
> I've read everything there is to read but friday will be 7 weeks flowering. They dont look ready at all though still covered in white hairs slowly changing colour but not in any hurry at all. wish i had a better cam to show what i meant .
> 
> ...


IMHHO flushing is ridiculous...but make yourself happy as that is what matters most

Namaste'
"A state licensed personal medical grow...Thank you"


----------



## ThatPotHead (Jul 8, 2010)

just went through this journal its looking good my seeds i got from attitude are only at like 3 days i planted purple haze,motivation,wappa,sourkush,and early widow heres a vid if anyone wants to check it out i cant wait to see the final harvest pretty excited since im a cheap basterd haha deff gunna sub +rep


----------



## ThatPotHead (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3ker-fDQ2k&playnext_from=TL&videos=IXKV_eQ0Ptg forgot the link


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 9, 2010)

ThatPotHead said:


> just went through this journal its looking good my seeds i got from attitude are only at like 3 days i planted purple haze,motivation,wappa,sourkush,and early widow heres a vid if anyone wants to check it out i cant wait to see the final harvest pretty excited since im a cheap basterd haha deff gunna sub +rep


A nice line up you have there, will be something nice to follow while i smoke my BC  
I really do hope i get a decent yield ,these fuckers are gettin seriously swollen, i really had no idea they could still get fatter haha  !


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 9, 2010)

Illumination said:


> IMHHO flushing is ridiculous...but make yourself happy as that is what matters most
> 
> Namaste'
> "A state licensed personal medical grow...Thank you"


Me of all people really shouldent need to flush as im 100% Organic soil and nutes but i feel the need to do it by the book once lol, on my next grows i'll be more willing to experiment with not flushing on one plant and testing the difference. I'm only gna flush for a few days or so before harvest as it is so thats all good i hope to be starting the flush this time next week 

Dont forget i'll need to drown them for a day or 2 before harvest aswell , part of the technique i plan on using for harvesting and curing


----------



## riddleme (Jul 9, 2010)

only need to flush once and need to drown for 10 days for it to work


----------



## suncoastgrower (Jul 9, 2010)

this looks like a nice setup... do u really need 26000 lumens for a box that small?


----------



## Illumination (Jul 9, 2010)

riddleme said:


> only need to flush once and need to drown for 10 days for it to work


Correct again teach...I forgot he was going to get live fermintation goin

Namaste'
"A state licensed personal medical grow...Thank you"


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 10, 2010)

suncoastgrower said:


> this looks like a nice setup... do u really need 26000 lumens for a box that small?


Lol, turns out it actually kicks out 33000 lumens but no, you dont NEED that much in my little space but i want big fat buds


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 10, 2010)

Well things are coming along quite nicely now , still making it rain, still waiting and waiting, but at least i can see things are happening  

What i lack in quality of pics i have made up for in quantity, not really my thing, but heres some bud porn :


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 10, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Correct again teach...I forgot he was going to get live fermintation goin
> 
> Namaste'
> "A state licensed personal medical grow...Thank you"


Turns out i need to read up on it a little, i cant seem to remember where it is any1 got the link to riddles harvesting and curing post/thread ?


----------



## riddleme (Jul 10, 2010)

calling all noob growers,,page 41

also I posted a sneak preview of the new garden last night ,,page 68


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 10, 2010)

riddleme said:


> calling all noob growers,,page 41
> 
> also I posted a sneak preview of the new garden last night ,,page 68


Hooray  thanks riddle


----------



## bigman4270 (Jul 10, 2010)

The girls are getting nice and fat SS. Keep em rolling.


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 11, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> The girls are getting nice and fat SS. Keep em rolling.


Oh i will keep em rolling mr Bigman, for just one more week. Thismorning i have decided that 2 of my plants will be ready in 5 days from now, harvesting will commence staurday the 17th at day 52 of flowering.

Reasoning : 

Browning pistils all over them.
The smell so strongly of blueberry its amazing i hardly believe its weed  and when you squeeze them a little they get that really strong skunky,cheesey smelling resin.
calyxes are huge on all the buds and some buds are about 7 inches long  .
trichomes are just starting to slant a little and now i know CBD and CBN content and THC is at the perfect balance .

So with that said i'm a little late for drowning, i will give them a 4 day flush (thats 2 days without food technically) and a 36 hour darkness period before i hack them to pieces and put them in my drying box :



And later into Curing Jars : 



True to my scrounger ways i paid nothing for those items, i mean come on a carboard box and some old coffee jars ? not hard to find  i have millions of those jars i dont know why i probably only need about 5 .


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey SS. Your setup and ladies are looking great!! There's a thread around on the right time to harvest. The basis was waiting until the hairs start to wither and not so much the color of the trichs. Most people chop too early and miss getting the full potential from their buds. I think the thread is a sticky somewhere.

keep it up!!


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 11, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey SS. Your setup and ladies are looking great!! There's a thread around on the right time to harvest. The basis was waiting until the hairs start to wither and not so much the color of the trichs. Most people chop too early and miss getting the full potential from their buds. I think the thread is a sticky somewhere.
> 
> keep it up!!


Brilliant, mine are withering aswell, im gna be reading alot in the next week but i'm 99.9% sure they will be perfect next week


----------



## riddleme (Jul 11, 2010)

post a good macro bud shot and we'll tell ya


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 11, 2010)

trying to get a good camera , mines just crap  my mate says his is broken but i'll be able to fix it when he hurrys up. luckily i work practically next door to his house


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey SS. Regarding taking good bud shots. It's all about getting proper focus (no matter what distance you have to be from the plant) and then use an image editor to "pre-crop" and "pre-resize" your pics before uploading. Make sure the camera is set on the "Best Image Quality" setting, move the camera back and get proper focus (even if you are in macro mode) and take two shots, one with flash on and one without flash to see which gives you the best lighting (depending on if your lights are on or not. By cropping your pics in advance, you in essense are zooming in on them and letting the resolution give you clarity.

I use a program called *IrfanView* (tiny, tiny program and it has all sorts of plug-ins) and my camera is about 4 years old and my max image size is 2800x2100 resolution. I bring up each pic, select the area I want to crop, press Ctrl-Y to crop, then press Ctrl-R to resize to something 800x600 or smaller (but the highest you can get away with), then press Shift-S to save in a different directory where I upload from.

This program has a batch function that you can do functions on groups of pics (resize, convert to jpg, gif, etc) and it has a good basic picture editor to put in arrows and text.

It makes me into a better photog than I really am!

HTH, peace


----------



## gumball (Jul 11, 2010)

gamber is right here! use a stand if you got one to focus, or just scrounge  something up to use as a stand. see if you camera has the timer shot where it takes the shot so many seconds after you press the timer, most cameras do. this eliminates you as the problem with focus. i know I am normally the problems with my pictures, regardless of camera quality. i always jerk or stumble. give me a camera and I turn into a drunk.


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 11, 2010)

All the pics I take were taken from much further back than the pic let's on. My camera has a 'Portrait' setting and a 'Macro' setting that I switch between (most $200 cameras from 4 years ago had this). But even the Macro setting mostly auto focuses when the camera is 3 ft away. Portrait mode is for my shot's 4 ft and beyond. Even at my measly 2.4 megapixels, and after cropping all of my pics, I still have to resize them down to 800x600 before uploading. This goes for the close up leaf shots!

The mistake many people make with digital cameras is that they try to crop the picture in the viewfinder like they used to do when using film, even at the cost of the pic going out of focus. Like I said earlier, always get the camera as close as possible but *maintain perfect focus (even if it means you have to be 10 feet away)*, bring the picture into your editor of choice, crop away the crap you don't want (the more you get rid of the better for pic clarity), then resize it down to 800x600 (if your crop is below 800x600 then leave it be). When taking pics where I want true color (leaf or root shots) I'll take one with and without flash to see which gives the best color since the flash can sometimes wash out the subject matter (I'll delete the one which looks worse).

Using my touchpad I can crop, resize and save a pic in under 15 seconds and faster if using a regular mouse. It takes only a few minutes more if I edit in text or boxes or arrow.

If your camera takes pics at a higher resolution than 800x600 (what this website allows) then you can take advantage of this technique. The higher the resolution means the more you can crop away and get a nice clear shot, with detail, of your subject.


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 12, 2010)

My cam is like from the first generation of digital cameras, it is a very poor specimen lol. im not particularly worried about it anymore, and heres why : 

I took them out from under the HPS today and had a good look at them in natural light.Wow they do look different when theyre out the cab.Theyre very near harvest day, and to be honest my estimate was almost perfect (i seem to be having good luck with these estimates). My plants WILL be ready for harvest on the 17th no question about it  that is the day, its happening , this is now a fact 

I am confident in my decision , i have studied enough to know what i'm talking about (to any who dont know i have been researching growing for the last 4-5 years but this is my first actual grow, and i am very pleased with how it has come out).

I have gotten much more than i ever expected from these plants, and there will be other grows which will outshine this one tenfold in my future, this was just me seeing if i could actually do it with no materials and a tiny budget. 

I gave them their last dose of nutes today, now its all up to them  , they will be in darkness from 8PM Thursday night until 8AM saturday morning and then chop chop choppin up my girls, i might actually shed a tear. Its damn wierd i almost dont want to kill them ROFL


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 12, 2010)

Another sidenote to my reasoning. 

Remember everybody, when i say i am harvesting on the 17th (7.5 weeks of 12/12), what we all need to remember was i lowered my light cycle by one hour every day from 18/6 to 12/12. My Second day of 12/12 i could see pistils forming. I think that experiment was a success and that factor will remain constant for all my future grows. Another reason why i think a few more days til choppin time


----------



## gumball (Jul 12, 2010)

I like that experiment and think its a great way to grow! I did mine at 30 minutes a day. A good way to do it is start your light at like 20/4, then do half an hour a day until you get to 12/12. So like 8 real good veg days with more than 16 hours of light, then 8 more days of extended light leading to 12/12. Wonder if you would see pistils any sooner this way...


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 12, 2010)

gumball said:


> I like that experiment and think its a great way to grow! I did mine at 30 minutes a day. A good way to do it is start your light at like 20/4, then do half an hour a day until you get to 12/12. So like 8 real good veg days with more than 16 hours of light, then 8 more days of extended light leading to 12/12. Wonder if you would see pistils any sooner this way...


I like the 30 min a day even more than the 1 hour a day idea, i will try it on my next grow. But i can tell you at day 2 of 12/12 i was seein pistils. Remember when we grow we are trying to synthesize mother nature so this has just gotta be the way forward


----------



## riddleme (Jul 12, 2010)

yeppers did this with matilda


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 12, 2010)

riddleme said:


> yeppers did this with matilda


Haha Sweet i know im right if u agree  did you notice the change from girl to woman any quicker ?


----------



## riddleme (Jul 12, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Haha Sweet i know im right if u agree  did you notice the change from girl to woman any quicker ?


did not do it for flower, rather went up in 15 min increments for re-veg, but same principal. Just did not think of doing it till then, but will be doing it on this grow in fact will start at 14 hours and work up for veg, then back down to flower

plus gonna do the new monster cropping thing they are talking about in the advanced forum


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 12, 2010)

riddleme said:


> did not do it for flower, rather went up in 15 min increments for re-veg, but same principal. Just did not think of doing it till then, but will be doing it on this grow in fact will start at 14 hours and work up for veg, then back down to flower
> 
> plus gonna do the new monster cropping thing they are talking about in the advanced forum



Monster Cropping you say hmm? sounds like it requires a lot of space  will make for a good read. i've had some wierd and wonderful ideas for boosting yield per plant with lst ,topping, fimming and a scrog all being used at the same time with making it rain and the above lighting ideas (also root stimulants and boosting agents [all organic of course] ). My next grow is going to be super professional


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 12, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Another sidenote to my reasoning.
> 
> Remember everybody, when i say i am harvesting on the 17th (7.5 weeks of 12/12), what we all need to remember was i lowered my light cycle by one hour every day from 18/6 to 12/12. My Second day of 12/12 i could see pistils forming. I think that experiment was a success and that factor will remain constant for all my future grows. Another reason why i think a few more days til choppin time


 
After harvest you should maybe go out and invest in a new camera!! We want to see what you've been growing!  hahahahaha

Seriously though, great job with the grow. I like the idea of reducing down the clock. I'm not sure I'll be able to do that in a perpetual environment.

So while I have your attention, what do you guys think about that CMH bulb (400W) that OldGoat is trying to get me to try. Honestly it looks great but I'm one of those "too good to be true" kind of guys. I did a bit of research and will do a bit more. But my thinking is, pay $60 for a 400W CMB bulb (I already bought a 430W HPS) instead of spending $100 on a new portable AC unit. Have you guys heard/have any experience with CMH bulbs? I'm supposed to be able to use it in my magnetic 400W HPS ballast so that's a good thing. But it's supposed to be more lumens, better flowering spectrum all with reduced heat signature.


----------



## gumball (Jul 12, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> After harvest you should maybe go out and invest in a new camera!! We want to see what you've been growing!  hahahahaha
> 
> Seriously though, great job with the grow. I like the idea of reducing down the clock. I'm not sure I'll be able to do that in a perpetual environment.
> 
> So while I have your attention, what do you guys think about that CMH bulb (400W) that OldGoat is trying to get me to try. Honestly it looks great but I'm one of those "too good to be true" kind of guys. I did a bit of research and will do a bit more. But my thinking is, pay $60 for a 400W CMB bulb (I already bought a 430W HPS) instead of spending $100 on a new portable AC unit. Have you guys heard/have any experience with CMH bulbs? I'm supposed to be able to use it in my magnetic 400W HPS ballast so that's a good thing. But it's supposed to be more lumens, better flowering spectrum all with reduced heat signature.


well of course riddleme is about to use one. but IAm5toned has a perpetual grow with a 400 watt cmh in it. i am sure he will give you his take, and I think he has MH and HPS too. heres the link - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/311480-perpetual-dual-cab-400x250w-mh.html I think since you have a multi-stage grow system, you should try to incorporate it, if nothing else a lower wattage in your veg or cloning cab. i have a 100watt i am putting in a pc this week, wish me luck!!!


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 13, 2010)

I use a 250w HPS in a very enclosed space, but these days all the rage is around the CMH Bulbs which also create less heat , when i've done my AF's i'll probably use a CMH for veg But Sunmaster Bulbs for flowering are in their own class 

thanks for stoppin by gamber, i'd let u help smoke it but ur a bit far away


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 14, 2010)

HEhehehe.... Now i'm even more sure my plants are ready as they are now emitting their trademark odour. anybody who has ever handled, smoked or smelt blue cheese will know that its called blue cheese for a reason . It STINKS of stilton cheese its the very best way to describe it, i am sooo chopping these girls on saturday there are many brown hairs. Tomorrow will be my last photo update before they are thrown into darkness for 36 hours


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 14, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> HEhehehe.... Now i'm even more sure my plants are ready as they are now emitting their trademark odour. anybody who has ever handled, smoked or smelt blue cheese will know that its called blue cheese for a reason . It STINKS of stilton cheese its the very best way to describe it, i am sooo chopping these girls on saturday there are many brown hairs. Tomorrow will be my last photo update before they are thrown into darkness for 36 hours


I don't think you should. It's only day 49 according to your last update. I wouldn't even think about till next week at the earliest.


----------



## riddleme (Jul 14, 2010)

you should chop one when YOU think they are ready and let the rest go,,,,best way to learn


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 14, 2010)

riddleme said:


> you should chop one when YOU think they are ready and let the rest go,,,,best way to learn


Very good Riddle couldn't agree more. I did this and it taught me a lesson for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2010)

ah the lesson of patience....


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 14, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> I don't think you should. It's only day 49 according to your last update. I wouldn't even think about till next week at the earliest.


I like to think that their flowering period will be shorter as i gradually lowered their light cycle, i dont think by very much but i think it was effective. I will take them out for one final inspection before i do it i unplug the lights, if they are not ready enough for me then they wont get cut - end of 

My biggest issue is i need to use my growing area as a drying area for the buds, the smell will be colossal and i live in an apartment building so i could potentially alert hundreds to my marijuana growing ways. If i harvest one plant i will need to keep it outside the growing area in the dark, kinda an all or nothing predicament. As much as i want to chop these plants down i wont if i believe my months of effort will be wasted.On the other hand i am the kind of person that learns everything the hard way.....


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 14, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> I like to think that their flowering period will be shorter as i gradually lowered their light cycle, i dont think by very much but i think it was effective. I will take them out for one final inspection before i do it i unplug the lights, if they are not ready enough for me then they wont get cut - end of
> 
> My biggest issue is i need to use my growing area as a drying area for the buds, the smell will be colossal and i live in an apartment building so i could potentially alert hundreds to my marijuana growing ways. If i harvest one plant i will need to keep it outside the growing area in the dark, kinda an all or nothing predicament. As much as i want to chop these plants down i wont if i believe my months of effort will be wasted.*On the other hand i am the kind of person that learns everything the hard way*.....


Nooooooo! You don't want to become me!!!


----------



## gumball (Jul 14, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> I like to think that their flowering period will be shorter as i gradually lowered their light cycle, i dont think by very much but i think it was effective. I will take them out for one final inspection before i do it i unplug the lights, if they are not ready enough for me then they wont get cut - end of
> 
> My biggest issue is i need to use my growing area as a drying area for the buds, the smell will be colossal and i live in an apartment building so i could potentially alert hundreds to my marijuana growing ways. If i harvest one plant i will need to keep it outside the growing area in the dark, kinda an all or nothing predicament. As much as i want to chop these plants down i wont if i believe my months of effort will be wasted.On the other hand i am the kind of person that learns everything the hard way.....


I dry my bud under my bed in a suitcase with the lid open and a homemade floss net for them to lay across! You could use a cardboard box with wholes on each end. ONA is definitely in order though, some things are unscroungable!


----------



## gumball (Jul 14, 2010)

I am a man and all men have to learn everything the hard way!! It must be in our jeans!! We're dumb!


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 14, 2010)

Map?!? I don't need no stinking map. I can smell my way there dammit!!


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 14, 2010)

Damn, looks like I arrived a few weeks late......but everything looks real nice SensiStan, especially for a first grow!
+rep


SLB


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 14, 2010)

gumball said:


> I am a man and all men have to learn everything the hard way!! It must be in our jeans!! We're dumb!


Iv got the whole cardboard box thing down man ready to go, and curing jars ready to go for after


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 14, 2010)

SmokesLikeBob said:


> Damn, looks like I arrived a few weeks late......but everything looks real nice SensiStan, especially for a first grow!
> +rep
> 
> 
> SLB


Hey bob thanks for stopping by, better late than never  iv seen you around on the forums thanks for gracing my humble thread  but wait till you see my second grow ...


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 14, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Nooooooo! You don't want to become me!!!


My gut feelings and ability to read my plants all the way through this grow and cater for their every need has done me well so far. Even if i did chop them now i would have the best weed in town by far, and i live in a fairyl large town  I feel they are soon for the chop, if i turn out to be wrong so be it the sooner i can put phase 2 in place the better  . But i will give them a fair chance i am willing to keep them alive another week if neccesary


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 14, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Hey bob thanks for stopping by, better late than never  iv seen you around on the forums thanks for gracing my humble thread  but wait till you see my second grow ...


 True that man, haha, you have!? I usually just go around helpin' out the newbies and such...can't wait to see your second grow and the outcome of this one!


SLB


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 15, 2010)

SmokesLikeBob said:


> True that man, haha, you have!? I usually just go around helpin' out the newbies and such...can't wait to see your second grow and the outcome of this one!
> 
> 
> SLB


Cool well glad to make your aquaintance  

The outcome of this grow will be delayed somewhat  i took my plants out the cab a minute ago and they just arent quite ready yet unfortunately. 

Buds are really hardening up
the hair on my forearms are stuck to the skin as they have leaked resin all over my arms while i was handling them 
the trademark blue cheese scent is getting stronger but i think another dose of nutes and i'll keep them going til sunday i think


----------



## gumball (Jul 15, 2010)

Good call, you will be greatly rewarded.


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 15, 2010)

gumball said:


> Good call, you will be greatly rewarded.


Lol i have gotten to that final point where it now makes no difference whether i harvest now or in a few days, whatever happens i'll still have the best bud in town and lots of it . 

Lucky i do want a bit more out of these plants yet 

Kinda makes it harder to not chop it towards the end  I dont care what they look like in a few days time though theyre coming down, all of them. I've had enough of this grow i want to smoke and stop watering and feeding and checking temperature and waking up early etc etc need a few days off  i've even booked 10 days off work to enjoy the fruits of my labour


----------



## gumball (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like a fun 10 days!


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 15, 2010)

Party at Sensi's House...who's in!!


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 15, 2010)

gumball said:


> Sounds like a fun 10 days!


Heh, better yet i've just arranged to spend the last 2 days of my 10 days off in amsterdam  

Blue cheese for a week then whatever strain i want for 2 days


----------



## gumball (Jul 15, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> 2 days of my 10 days off in amsterdam  Blue cheese for a week then whatever strain i want for 2 days


You cut off the rest of the day for that!! JK! Your are in the UK though, right? So you can schedule stuff like that more often, right?


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 15, 2010)

gumball said:


> You cut off the rest of the day for that!! JK! Your are in the UK though, right? So you can schedule stuff like that more often, right?


Its like catching the buss to heaven every few months  

Return flight about £68 if u get a good deal and i always get a good deal  i even do the odd daytrip i've been there about 11 times


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 15, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Party at Sensi's House...who's in!!


Defo  but i think you could buy a whole lot more weed with the money for a flight haha


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 15, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Its like catching the buss to heaven every few months
> 
> Return flight about £68 if u get a good deal and i always get a good deal  i even do the odd daytrip i've been there about 11 times


 Damn man, I've always wanted to visit Amsterdam......sadly it costs about $1800, for a round trip over, which I can't afford ATM...fuckin' sucks...
Well, have fun with your vaca man!


----------



## gumball (Jul 15, 2010)

SmokesLikeBob said:


> Damn man, I've always wanted to visit Amsterdam......sadly it costs about $1800, for a round trip over, which I can't afford ATM...fuckin' sucks...
> Well, have fun with your vaca man!


that probably doesnt include smoking and edibles either!!


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 15, 2010)

gumball said:


> that probably doesnt include smoking and edibles either!!


 Yeah, plus living and smokin'/eatin expenses...it'll cost ya a pretty penny! haha


SLB


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 16, 2010)

Heh on my last holiday i took a week out there, i spent about £800 on weed booze and whores within my first 4 days lol


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 16, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Heh on my last holiday i took a week out there, i spent about £800 on weed booze and whores within my first 4 days lol


 haha, wow man, which one did you pay more for, the weed or the whores!? haha


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 16, 2010)

it was about 60% weed 30%whores and 10% booze


----------



## Illumination (Jul 24, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> it was about 60% weed 30%whores and 10% booze


So what about the new Dutch law that they can't sell to foreigners any longer? And what's up with your girls?

Namaste'


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 25, 2010)

Illumination said:


> So what about the new Dutch law that they can't sell to foreigners any longer? And what's up with your girls?
> 
> Namaste'


Ooooh iv been so busy the last few days sorry guys for not updating. In my line of work if i want time off i still have to hit my sales target. So to take a week off i have to do a months work in 3 effectively . 

I have now however harvested my plants, i did it on thursday last week on week 8 of flowering. 

I left my buds in the dark for 24 hours (week 8 was actually weds) 

I then chopped them,removed the fan leaves and hung upside down. Most of the moisture has now left them and i plan on starting curing tomorrow. I have approximately 2.5 oz of Blue Cheese probably 2.25 when curing is finished so i am very pleased with the amount its a pity they dont smell so great at the moment but it IS coming back haha .

So for all you loyal Scroungers Guide followers out there i can now proclaim it was a roaring success  


If you want pot on a continuing basis , If you are always strapped for cash then for an initial investment of £350 a little hard work and patience you can get around 2.5 oz of nice weed (UK value if sold at street prices £500). I think this far outweighs the initial investment. Of course i have no intention of going back into retail as its far too much work  im gna smoke all this yummy bud  

I will post some pics up of the buds curing soon as i find more batteries, in fact i might just go out and buy some, or for that matter a whole damn new camera haha i have just been paid  

Thanks to everyone for your advice and opinions. Some of you have in fact shaped the results of my grow and i must give thanks to EvlMunkee, JsGamber, Daniels and gumball for their excellence and innovation with cabinets and enclosed grow spaces . And a special thanks to Riddleme who has definately shaped my understanding of the Marijuana plant and how she works  

Sorry everyone else if i havent mentioned your name there were just so many helpful and encouraging comments that it would take me all day to list  

I also have a lot of thc covered leaves which are almost ready to become cannabutter. so stay tuned as i proceed to strech that £350 into yet MORE psychoactive fun !!

Also my Russian Rocket Fuel seeds will be arriving soon, i plant on getting a quick af grow done before closing shop for the winter


----------



## riddleme (Jul 25, 2010)

always nice to see a successful harvest from a new grower

thanks for the thanks!


----------



## gumball (Jul 25, 2010)

glad to hear of the success, that is thanks enough. so, do you have any results as far as the make it rain technique and how it worked for you?


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 25, 2010)

HAHA almost forgot to mention that part aswell , The buds off the main making it rain test subject were about 3x the size of the ones which were started a little later. the comparison pics will be amazing, i'm going to buy batteries tomorrow so i can take some pics. The initial making it rain plant seemed to have the biggest and best head start it was worlds ahead of the other 2 in every way (also due to the fact that i started feeding it earlier. it was an experimenting plant and fortunately all my experiments worked on it  but as they say a picture is worth 1000 words


----------



## gumball (Jul 25, 2010)

Good shit SS, thanks.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 25, 2010)

Yea, Bud Porn.
Daniels


----------



## Illumination (Jul 25, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> HAHA almost forgot to mention that part aswell , The buds off the main making it rain test subject were about 3x the size of the ones which were started a little later. the comparison pics will be amazing, i'm going to buy batteries tomorrow so i can take some pics. The initial making it rain plant seemed to have the biggest and best head start it was worlds ahead of the other 2 in every way (also due to the fact that i started feeding it earlier. it was an experimenting plant and fortunately all my experiments worked on it  but as they say a picture is worth 1000 words


Congrats my friend

Making it rain is AMAZING! Thank you RM3!!!kiss-ass

Namaste'

"A state licensed personal medical grow...Thank you"


----------



## riddleme (Jul 25, 2010)

I didn't invent making it rain, mother nature did

I merely pointed out the logic of her wisdom


----------



## bigman4270 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well done my friend! Can't wait for the pic's. 

Peace

Big


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 29, 2010)

Man I sure understand busy!! Nice job dude! Looking forward to pics!!


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 30, 2010)

Can't wait to see this!

SLB


----------



## gumball (Jul 30, 2010)

hes gonna make us wait tell he gets back from holiday. keeping us in suspense huh!!! have fun in the Dam SensiStan


----------



## SensiStan (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey all  i return from mecca .... 

had a very nice 2 days spell in amsterdam and i've gotta say i did get through a nice selection and unfortunately a nice pile of cash 

The Blue Cheese SMoke Report : 

Look/Smell/Bag Appeal : The Blue cheese is some of the funkiest looking buds around with little buds growing off of the main kolas and bigger buds, curing to a colour somewhere between lime and emerald green all covered with shiny crystals all over  so for bag appeal 10/10 :bigjoint

The smell is beautiful and layered strangely. When you take a big whiff of it from the jar it gives you a very sweet very blueberry smell, when you squeeze a bud you get the ultimate stilton and sweet blueberry aroma with a hint of skunk. on the whole i have smoked a lot of weed and i am comparing this to my recent amsterdam trip i have to say a very nice odour allround so 9/10. 

The Smoke : 

Absolutely fantastical smoothness will be your first impression (maybe because of my organic and natural methods) maybe just the strain. On the inhale you get an earthy skunky cheese flavour with a fruity, distinctly blueberry taste. on the exhale i found the cheese much more noticable. The high is a very noticable indica body high which kept me trapped on the couch all the end of last week (very fun). yet not lacking in its ability to stimulate mentally, the first indica i've smoked that actually keeps me sociable but dopey 

Overall Cured Product Yield 2.5oz from 3 plants 

I really do apologise for the lack of pictures i have been so busy and so stoned the last week or so that i havent had the chance to show you guys my pot  i am now at the point where i have about 5 grams of bud left where friends and family have had a go. Unfortunately you will have to take my word for it,

The Scroungers guide was a Success - If you want cheap pot do all the crap i did its pretty easy actually. There i said it because i have done it ...... Growing Pot IS EASY!!!

*UPWARDS AND ONWARDS*:

I have completely redesigned my growing area and i have ordered some autoflowers. Any1 who wants to see me take it up a notch (i promise i'll buy a camera and lifetime supply of batteries) please feel free to join my new thread which i will be posting shortly 

Thanks again everyone who followed the scroungers guide. it means a lot to know the crazy crap i do is remotely interesting  Much Love 

-SS


----------



## SensiStan (Aug 2, 2010)

I Have now started my new thread,quite a crazy exotic looking strain that i can wait to grow.seeds are being shipped tomorrow so if anyone wants to joint me for more fun in my next thread, feel free i'd love to have you all along for the next ride :bigjoint...

SensiStans Sneaky Russian Rocket Fuel Grow

Much Love 

-SensiStan


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Nov 22, 2010)

Great job Sensi Stan.

Always like to see people repurposing old stuff into imaginative and useful new stuff.

I'm planning something along the lines of a "scroungers" cab sometime in the next week. Albeit a fair bit smaller than yours.

All the best bud


----------



## SensiStan (Dec 6, 2010)

Good to see the old thread still helps


----------



## Griffta (Dec 16, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> My biggest issue is i need to use my growing area as a drying area for the buds, the smell will be colossal and i live in an apartment building so i could potentially alert hundreds to my marijuana growing ways.


I'm a complete newbie but have decided its high time I started to grow my own. The above is my biggest issue, how did you stop the smell reaching your neighbours nostrils?


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 17, 2010)

Easy. Use an ionizer or a carbon filter. Do a search for WalMart Zen Carbon Filter to get the one I'm going to build and you'll get hit's on tons of other ways to build a cheap carbon filter. HTH

Hey SS how's it going! Off to check out your new thread.


----------



## Griffta (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks gamber, I'm trying to take in as much info as poss by reading through this forum most evenings, but think I'll be posting annoying newbie questions for a while. So just to be sure - it is possible to grow 3/4 plants and to totally control the smell? (even thru the drying process) 
Sorry to be such a noob but I need to be sure on this before I can plan further.
By the way - great thread SS. it has inspired me to start up (just as long as I can control the odour!)


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 17, 2010)

Yup. As long as you don't have any leaks in your cabinet for air to exit without passing through the filter. What this means is your grow space has to have negative pressure (more air going out than in) and that you force the outgoing air through the filter. It will be instantly noticeable that the smell will be gone as long as you have enough activated charcoal.

You hit the nail on the head...READ. I read for over a month before I even started my build and I still don't have a harvest after 9 months!! But through reading and the help of all my friends here, I'm well on my way to success. There are plenty of gems of information in my two journals that SS and others have used for their grows with success just as I've learned from all of them!

peace


----------

